# Boot cleaning / polishing / care of



## Troopasaurus (16 Sep 2002)

post your good tips for boot shining here ill start 

 first get alot of polish on your boots and melt with heat do this repeatedly until you have a good base on it then buff next take a small amount of polish apply in small circles breath like you would into cold hands (hot breath) then do small circles repeat till you can no longer see the circles


----------



## BestOfTheBest (16 Sep 2002)

Tell us more 
  :fifty:    :tank:    :evil:    :mg:    :cam:    :rocket:    :sniper:    :skull:


----------



## Korus (16 Sep 2002)

Careful not actually light the polish on fire when you heat it. Unless, of course, you want your boot to start flaking.

The best thing I‘ve found is to just use ‘Kiwi Parade Gloss‘ instead of the regular black kiwi. get‘s ‘em shiney enough to pass an inspection.


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (17 Sep 2002)

The only way to get a really good (and durable) shine is to build up many thin layers. If you try to glob it on, or use some ‘trick‘, you may get an impressive shine, but it won‘t last and therefore, won‘t protect the leather. Of course you can‘t just take a new pair of boots out of the box and expect to get a good spit shine. I would suggest simply brush shining them while you break them in. Then after a few weeks you should have a good enough base to spit shine. Only spit shine the toe and heel (the hard parts); if you spit shine the leather where it flexes, it will crack. Use cotton balls, a  *little*  bit of water and a  *little*  bit of kiwi, and make small, circular motions with very light pressure. After a few months, you‘ll find your boots require less work to get them looking good.

Of course, if you‘re going to the field, your main concern is protecting and waterproofing the leather, so a good brush shine should be sufficient.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (17 Sep 2002)

As someone who has done the Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa a few times, I think I can offer an opinion that not only reflects extensive boot shining experience (oh boy does that sound lame) combined with extremely heavy use of highly shined drill boots.  Anyway, I‘ve seen all kinds of tricks which all invariably fail.  You need a good base coat applied thickly and brushed off.  After 20 or so of those then you spit shine with regular kiwi.  Many small applications.  If you apply it thickly it WILL crack and then you‘re stuck with bad boots and a slot on that evening defaulters‘ parade.  A burn shine is a very risky gamble.  I‘ve seen it work and the result is impressive.  The other 99 out of 100 times the boots will be completely ruined and you will be doing a very fast left-right-left at the CSM‘s charge parade.  

So here it is:  Base coats. Then many (4 per day is what I do for the first month) thin coats of regular kiwi--parade gloss is a gimmick.  After the first month you have enough of a shine built up that you can actually slack off somewhat.  Eventually one quick shine will do it.  Like everything else in the Army and in life it takes hard work to see results.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (17 Sep 2002)

Another point.  In order to reduce the chance for the boots to crack, you will always shine them once and then wear them for a bit.  Walk around.  Work on your other kit (when I‘m on tasking I shine my boots, then wear them while ironing my pants and shirts).  Always wear them after shining, then shine them some more.


----------



## Korus (17 Sep 2002)

I‘ve heard about burning boots being a chargeable offense, what exactly is illegal about it? the burning itself, or ruining your boots?


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (18 Sep 2002)

It is indeed a chargeable offense which I‘ve seen enforced.  A burn shine gone wrong completely destroys the serviceability and appearance of the boot. It is impossible to hide it or attribute the damage to anything else.  It has to do with the extreme heat of the fire drying out the leather. The boots will fall apart when you‘re wearing them.  A burn shine gone right will also destroy the serviceability of the boot (future boot polishing will not yield the proper result due to the damaged leather), but the damage will not be as extensive or apparent.


----------



## Korus (18 Sep 2002)

Ah.. Makes sense. You don‘t want your big black cadilacs to break down on a ruck march...


----------



## toms3 (18 Sep 2002)

I had a function to attened a few weeks back.  30 mins before I had to leave I realized that I had not touch my Parade boots.  So, I grabbed them and did a speed spit shine on them.  Lucky for me...I have had the same boots for such a long time it only need a quick freshing up back to a nice refective shine.


----------



## combat_medic (18 Sep 2002)

You know, it IS possible to do a "burn shine" without actually involving an open flame... all you need is for the polish to melt, and it doesn‘t take that much heat to do it. You can acheive the desired effect using a hair dryer on a hot setting (guys can borrow their wife/girlfriend/sister‘s one), or you can use a heat gun, if you happen to have one. Using a lighter in close proximity to the boot, without burning the leather itself also isn‘t that hard. Just hold the lighter close to the boot until the polish melts (aboout 0.5 seconds).

Of course, all of this should be done as your final coat of polish after applying many, many base layers. I‘ve gotten really consistent results with it, probably because I do put the time into those 3-4 coats each time I polish before the burn polish layer. If you‘re trying to find a quick, easy cheat, it won‘t work!!!

I‘ve heard horror stories of cadets who use windex, turtle wax, candle wax, vaseline, and all sorts of other garbage on boots, but for the long-term, nothing wields a good result like a little elbow grease.


----------



## sgtdixon (25 Sep 2002)

Want a Horror story? I took SIC this summer in Cold Lake and there was a cadet who used rubbing alcohol and the paste from inside batterys to get a shine out of his boots and yet he managed a shine, but his boots didnt flex at all. Poor Sucker was sore on our 4 hour grad parade


----------



## portcullisguy (26 Sep 2002)

While I didn‘t have the time to make the shine absolutely parade-ground gleaming, this trick worked for me:

- Melt the wax IN the can!  Light it up with a lighter, let the top melt, put the lid back on to put the flame out.  You will have a layer of liquid polish.  I found it easier to apply and fill any divots, scuffs, etc., with the small round boot brush.

- After applying a thin layer of this and allowing it to dry, I then buffed with the soft cloth, re-applied polish, and then buffed again.

Didn‘t bring me a mirror shine, but only because I didn‘t stick with it long enough...

Used this technique to bring drab black dress shoes up to a courtroom-approved shine, and same with my customs work boots (which are crap to begin with).


----------



## Pikache (26 Sep 2002)

^So, you survived, Meaford, eh?   

For some reason I always had at least 30 minutes to work on my boots so I constantly buffed them using just kiwi and horsehair brush. After a while, I needed just a quick buff and it was inspection ready.

Working on boots after a wet rainy field ex is a completely different story...


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Sep 2002)

Meaford?  Must not have meant me, I haven‘t been yet.  Still a PTE(R).

One thing I forgot to mention is the boot sole.  Lots of people forget this important part.  It‘s not very often you see the boot sole, but it is a sign of a complete and thorough polishing job if you dab and brush some polish between the heel and ball of the foot on the sole...right in that arch.  Don‘t polish the tread, you‘ll leave marks all over the floor.


----------



## Korus (27 Sep 2002)

> Don‘t polish the tread, you‘ll leave marks all over the floor.


Oh, we learnt this the hard way on our course! One little trick is to wash off the bottom of the boot with water and a brush, then use hair spray on the bottom of the boot. It works pretty well. (Conversly, you can use that ‘polish in a bottle‘ stuff. I‘ve seen it used)


----------



## Dacier (5 Feb 2003)

The list that I was given for materials to bring to basic training listed a Kiwi Polish Cloth.  I have searched a number of shoe stores but none of them carry them or can recommened a place to get them.  Do they still exist?  Is there a special place I need to get them from?

Also, what amount of Civlian clothing should I bring to St. Jean?  I know for the first month the uniform must be worn, but after that civies are alowed during the evenings and of course on those few lucky weekends off.  Should I just bring two T-shirts, a sweater, socks, and the jeans I‘ll be wearing on the train ride to Montreal?

Also, about the alarm clock that I read on another list here, it says a battery operated one is preferable.  Are there electrical outlets in the barrack rooms?   

I‘m leaving this Sunday morning from Toronto.


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (5 Feb 2003)

for the kiwi cloth, try any like, zellers, kmart, canadian tire... they SHOULD have them... and my bf brought 2 sets of civvies ( left 4 jan), i guess it‘d be ok...


----------



## Pikache (5 Feb 2003)

The base CANEX should carry them. The question is when will you be able to go to CANEX on course.


----------



## Dacier (5 Feb 2003)

The generic superstores carry the Kiwi cloths?  
Be easy to find now.  Thanks.


----------



## Johnson (5 Feb 2003)

Im leaving the Following Sunday (Feb.16) on train from Windsor. Maybe ill see you around up in St.Jean!

Anyway, Im going to the recruiting office tomorrow morning to fill out the paper-work and what not. I am also wondering on what to bring in regards of clothing, I guess ill just ask tomorrow.

Hailz,


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (5 Feb 2003)

yeup, they do!  good luck at St.Jean, guys!!  (my boy is half done basic.. now only another 63 weeks to go!!) - ish


----------



## Jungle (5 Feb 2003)

Not a problem if you are missing a few pieces of kit from that list. In the first few days in St-Jean, you will be taken to the base CANEX to buy whatever you are missing.


----------



## Greeny (5 Feb 2003)

are any of the things on the list truly necessary or just preferable? I would think the army will supply all the things that will be needed.


----------



## Dacier (5 Feb 2003)

The sheet said to bring the items to Basic Training, so I‘m going to.  A little too early in the career to do anything too stupid


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (5 Feb 2003)

LOL, pretty much, yo, pretty much!      :blotto:


----------



## Ian (5 Feb 2003)

Hello,

With respect to civilian clothing, I‘d bring more than just a few shirts and a pair of jeans. Definately enough for a whole weekend (3 days), if you should be so lucky. I‘d also bring something comfortable if you get a night off during the week, as it will feel good.

Bring lots of plain white socks too, for PT.

As for the kiwi stuff, you will have an opportunity like ppl have said to buy it at the CANEX.

Good luck


----------



## Dacier (6 Feb 2003)

Well, found the Kiwi supplies at Canadian Tire.  Found two brushes to apply and work with the Kiwi Shoe Polish, but didn‘t find a hard brush.  Do I need one to take off the dirt and grime with?  I asked around in shoe stores about a hard brush that will work to clean leather, but no one could help.  

Also, its says to bring "shower tongs".  Call me slow, but I have no clue what these are, or if I do, I know them as something else.  Can anyone enlighten me as to what shower tongs are?


----------



## SpinDoc (6 Feb 2003)

For cleaning dirt and grime caked on your boots, using a toothbrush is probably the best.  A harder bristle type might be to your liking.  Or you could just get a normal scrub brush (hand sized) made by Rubbermaid with nylon bristles.

You could use a lot of "stuff" for purposes that aren‘t their primary function... (i.e. dental pick, baby wipes)

Shower tongs (aka foot condoms) are just flip flop slippers.  It‘s so you don‘t get warts on your feet.


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (6 Feb 2003)

you can always rely on good ole‘ DND to make dumbass spelling mistakes, no doubt about it... lol, but yah.. a hard bristled toothbrush is good for getting dirt out of the little crevices in you‘re boots.. also, you might want another for blackening your welts.  (the part where the stitching is {around the sole}  on parade boots or combats)..thats what i use anyways. (on my cadet parade boots.. same as regforce boots)


----------



## robreadman (9 Feb 2003)

Kiwi Polish and Kiwi Cloth are the best stuff on earth for getting a nice shine, I use water when I polish, but it has ot be cold water. I found that the cold water reacts with the polish just right to get a nice shine. I also Apply a thick base coat and leave it on for at least 24 hours before I start polishing. The kiwi cloth works wonders, no other cloth that I‘ve used compares.


----------



## brin11 (9 Feb 2003)

Dacier,

Bring that old toothbrush to apply polish to the spot between the sole and leather and to clean out dust from that area.  Also, bring a soft shaving brush; great for removing dust from your weapon for inspections and removing dust from your locker/bed in tight spots.

We had coveralls to wear during the evening for cleaning/doing kit, etc. but we could also wear civvy tshirts, etc. during that time.  Bring something comfy for evenings.  I kept mine in the barrack box - personal area; they fold up really small.  We were required to hang one civvy outfit in the locker and ironed, etc. same as the military kits.  Don‘t know if that‘s still required.

Good luck.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2003)

Hi I was wondering if anyone out there has any good techniques when it comes to polishing boots. Mine right now are in a very poor state and i‘m interested in getting a nice glass like shine to them.


----------



## combat_medic (17 Feb 2003)

Regular Kiwi boot polish, a Kiwi cloth and a lot of hard work. All of those "tricks" you may hear of usually don‘t work, and turn your boots to $hit. The only way that works is just elbow grease.


----------



## onecat (17 Feb 2003)

GGHG_cadet, I would say go ask the Aircadets.  I know when I was in, teh Air Cadets always had the best boots around.  Apart from that just stay in on the weekend and work on them while your watching TV.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Feb 2003)

For regular combat boots try liquid polish. I usually rub on a coat of Kiwi "honor guard". Takes about a minute per boot, not even.
It comes in a black bottle, pretty cheap. The shine doesn‘t last too too long, depends on how much you use your boots i guess but for one day a week inspections kinda stuff it‘s great.
Also if you want them to glow for an inspection rub on a few coats of "future floor polish". That does an amazing job but i heard if you are on inspection in the rain or whatever it will "run". Never been in that situation though. (The floor polish stuff is also pretty sticky and makes a mess if your not careful)

Another trick I make the guys in my section do is to use this kind of oil sponge from kiwi.  Just rub your boots down with the sponge and it looks like you spent hours shinning them. Works really well too when your boots are dull and you don‘t want to be singled out for looking like you didnt polish yours. Costs like 2 or 3 bucks.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2003)

thanks for the tips ive tried the Kiwi "Honor Guard" and  those internet trick and after using those tricks they were $hit


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Feb 2003)

Huh? Are you saying they were good or bad?


----------



## Gryphon (17 Feb 2003)

This may be a repeat of the last question, but we were never taught how to polish our DEU shoes to shine like mirrors. Can someone please help? I can‘t get them past a certain stage of shineyness! Thanks


----------



## SpinDoc (17 Feb 2003)

Here‘s what I do, although there are probably better ways.

You‘ll need: Kiwi cloth, tin of Kiwi Parade Gloss (normal Kiwi would work too) but not dried -- should be creamy, hot-warm water.

1. Wet a chunk of your Kiwi cloth with hot water, wring it mostly dry.
2. Wrape the wet cloth over your finger and get a little bit of polish onto the cloth.
3. Rub the surface of shoe/boot in small circular motion until polish is gone.
4.  Repeat over entire shoe with multiple coats, repeat step 1. when cloth is dry.


----------



## Marti (18 Feb 2003)

Spin Doc‘s method is probably the best, but to get boots or shoes to that glass shine requires a lot of coats of polish to get the surface really smooth and it usually takes a long time. to make things go a bit faster use two fingers instead of one.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Feb 2003)

I ment that the tricks didnt work and the boots looked even worse. Thanks alot for all your geat tips and tricks.


----------



## robreadman (18 Feb 2003)

Hi, I was a WO1 in the Air Cadets and thanks for the commment, we did have really shiny boots. I am kind of reluctant to give away the secret, but we‘re all on the same team   
This way works for cadet issue parade boots. I‘m not sure about combat boots. if they are already $hit, strip them using boiling hot water and a slightly coarse cloth. This will melt out and rub off all the contaminants. 

Next, get a gob of polish and rub it all over the boot wherever you want it to shine later, in other words the whole boot! This gives you a nice "base coat" make sure your base coat is even and uniform throughout. try not to leave bumps but use a good amount of polish. 

After this, wait a day or more, up to a week and then it‘s time to start polishing. Get some cold water, some say use warm water but I‘ve found that  the added heat+friction of your polishing starts to melt into the base coat creating a cloudy look, this cloud will not go away, if you get the cloud I would start at step one again. I get really cold water to apply the polish, wet the cloth and wrap it around a couple fingers, If you really want excellent detail use one finger, but that takes forever so I use two. now you dont want the cloth dripping wet so wring it out and then get only a small amount of polish on the cloth. (I find that mashing Kiwi polish into a paste makes it easier to use) Then apply the polish using a circular motion like what has already been mentioned and you‘d be amazed at how fast your boots shine up. 

I always got compliments on my boots from my flight staff and it‘s really not that difficult to get them good. I don‘t buy into using rub-on polish or anything, maybe for other types of boots, but for parade boots, good old fashion kiwi cloth and black kiwi polish is the only way to go. 

Cheers, 

Rob.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Feb 2003)

Thanks alot i was wondering at any time do you buff the boots or just keep polishing.


----------



## Marti (19 Feb 2003)

if you keep polishing after the polish has been worked out of the cloth it‘s sort of the same as buffing. the only difference is that with buffing, you tend to get streaks. they‘re not too bad but they take away from the shine. keep polishing in circles, if it feels like there‘s a lot of friction breathe on the boots (the same way little kids breathe to fog up windows), i find that gives just the right amount of moisture.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2003)

For touch ups, try using an old nylon or panty hose (boy, I can see the comments now) instead of a kiwi cloth. Just make sure it‘s clean!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2003)

> This way works for cadet issue parade boots. I‘m not sure about combat boots. if they are already $hit, strip them using boiling hot water and a slightly coarse cloth. This will melt out and rub off all the contaminants.


Combat boots are not meant to be polished to the same degree as the ankle/parade boots. It is sufficent that they appear to have a slight shine to them (but if you are on QL2/BMQ, listen to what the course warrant/section commander wants).

As for the new "gortex" boots, they CAN NOT be shined as you have to use that useless boot paste that is issued with them (only good for blackening)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2003)

Actually, it‘s officially against QR&O‘s to polish combat boots at all. But try getting away with that...!


----------



## Marauder (19 Feb 2003)

You know the actual section/number/whatever for that? Might be funny to try sometime.

C‘mon, what can they do, demote me? BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kurokaze (19 Feb 2003)

eh, I was reading the QR&Os and I couldn‘t find
anything which said that combat boots shouldn‘t
be polished...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2003)

I know that it‘s in there somewhere (I had it pointed out to me by a WO, in my previous post I meant to say that the combat boots should be blackend with polish as to remove any trace of dirt or scuffs.
But from the courses I have been on, eventhough the QR&O‘S states that they are not meant to be shined, try telling that to any of the course staff and you would be in a whole new world of hurt.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (20 Feb 2003)

You are supposed to maintain your equipment, boots included. Combats are to be kept clean and polished to help maintain water proofing ( also have a **** silicone stuff for the boots.) But on any courses you take up until you are above a MCPL you better have them done nice for any of the time you are in depot in classes. BTW that future floor wax trick does work if you do it right, toe cap is done in 2 moves only across top and then aropund the front taking care NOT to overlap your stokes, and apply only once..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Feb 2003)

The new gortex boots are not to be polished because boot polish seals the leather and your feet will sweat, defeating the whole purpose of the boot. The "uselesss" paste allows you to blacken them without damaging the breatheablity.
The combat boots are issued with a care tag that tells you not to use boot polish, only the silicon & liquid blackener, both avail at the QM. 
Kind of like the care tag found in your combats, that tells you not to iron them. Totally disregarded by some people.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (20 Feb 2003)

Hmm ive been out a while, was refering to the older boots... Sorry..


----------



## Cadet810 (18 Jan 2004)

When I look at boots of service man there boots are sooo shiny ! How do you guys do it?

*regarding parade boots*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2004)

Lots and lots of elbow grease.   

Actually I learned when I was in cadets. Most the problems with doing boots for cadets, such as yourself, is the amount of time availiable to do them. You have school, homework, some people have jobs, cadets, and trying to have a social life. Not much time for them boots is there?

My opinion here is, when you are watching TV at night, do a little polishing. Even half an hour a night for a week will show big results.

Here‘s a secret:

When they are gleaming you don‘t have to work hard on keeping them that way.

Use ONLY shoe polish, nothing else looks as good or stays better. Don‘t burn shine, they‘ll crack or dull in bright sunlight/ heat.

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## winchable (18 Jan 2004)

The only real secret, like Franko said, Is time!
When you think they‘re polished well, put another layer on. Just keep building layers on layers of polish, that‘s the only real secret to shiny boots. Brush in the polish for the first few layers, then break out the kiwi cloth.

OF course, there are alot of tricks, but none of them are good for your boots and in the long run they‘ll only hurt.
I‘ve seen alot of different things; for example, lighting the polish on fire before dipping into it with the cloth (I was always too afraid to try that), kiwi parade gloss (it comes in a can just like normal polish), breathing on the boots after applying the polish then rubbing it in with the cloth.

Actually the last one I‘ll admit I use, I don‘t even know if it helps but I‘ve been doing it ever since I used to polish my dads parade boots when i was a kid and it has stuck. Just keep putting on layers, that‘s the easiest (albeit time consuming) way of doing it.


----------



## Roger (18 Jan 2004)

I would also suggest the Kiwi parade gloss that Che suggested, on that I would only use Kiwi polish, one reason it is very popular so if you are ever away and need polish you can get it anywhere and have consistency. But that is why I also suggest Kiwi polish; it is of very good quality and very consistent tin to tin.

Next is supplies, this is very important, you will need three brushes make sure that they are made of horse hair not nylon, some people use a cloth but I prefer a brush applicator, it is easier to get into the grooves between the sole and leather, so you will need a small brush applicator. I would also get a course brush, and then a soft fine brush; Kiwi does have the brushes as well. After you purchase them never use them for anything other than black, if you have other colors, get brushes for them.

Apply the polish all over the boots with the applicator, then let the boots sit for at least ten minutes, this gives the wax time to dry. Then with the course brush, give your boots a brisk brushing, this will remove the residue and your boots will begin to shine. Then with the fine brush, lightly brush the boots, this will polish the wax and you will start to see the difference. Then you can use a boot polish cloth to give it one more shine, but I prefer to use panty hose nylon, this will really bring out the wax, your wife or mother may not like this very much so ask if they have an old pair to give you.

Repeat the process till they come out the way you want, I agree with Franko and Che, do not try anything else like burning, or some of the liquid waxes, they bring out a quick shine but in the end get dull and you cannot get them to shine as good, never mind the cracking. And the more you polish them the shinier they will get.


----------



## Franko (18 Jan 2004)

All valid points for you Cadet 810. I don‘t think you‘re going to hear anything different from anyone else. Just take your time and use the hints stated above.

Cheers


----------



## Lexi (18 Jan 2004)

I‘m not sure, but I‘ll guess at lots and lots and lots of elbow greese. Or just don‘t get em dirty..


----------



## Caz (18 Jan 2004)

Elbow grease is the way to go.  My boots never looked as good as they did on BOQ, because we spent a couple of hours on them every night as we studied.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (19 Jan 2004)

Yep Elbow grease, And Time.

Ive wore the same parade boots since cadets, And Man they Put ppl to shame, except someone dropped my kiwi cloth in clp, and it dired, now my boots are foggy, oh well start over again. New base coat.

They have a shine oh, but not mirror shin..:-(


----------



## limejellobob (20 Jan 2004)

Maybe I should have posted in the Army Cadets section, but this seemed better -_-


Ok, one of my boots just got totally screwed and this is really, really not good. Allow me to explain.

Alright, so I‘m in Army Cadets. I had super-shiny boots, and I even got best dressed last week (Hooo yeah!). So I was shining them just now, and I don‘t know why, but one just got all grainy! And I can‘t get it to fix! Any suggestions? I‘ve heard that oil would be good for it, but I‘m not planning on doing anything crastic just yet -_-


----------



## Franko (21 Jan 2004)

Don‘t fret Shayla....just keep working on them. And for God‘s sake....

DON‘T USE OIL ON THEM   

Regards


----------



## Cadet810 (21 Jan 2004)

Water or siliva ?


----------



## D-n-A (21 Jan 2004)

Water, unless you like spitting a lot    

I‘ve always used water, an worked fine for me.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (21 Jan 2004)

Spit just makes it cloudy


----------



## frenzied201freak (23 Jan 2004)

Does anyonw know where to find Miki polish?
I can‘t find it anymore!


----------



## Cadet810 (24 Jan 2004)

So far I‘ve spent many hours working on my boots.
I am getting a bit of shine. Do I start useing less polish?


----------



## Roger (24 Jan 2004)

It is good to let them dry so that the wax gets hard, then keep at it, what shines is the wax not the leather, the more wax you apply as in layers the better the shine.


----------



## limejellobob (25 Jan 2004)

Just a minor tip, but don‘t use a _ton_ of polish at once, because it is a waste and sometimes makes it duller. Just a tiny bit works, believe it or not. 
Also, don‘t start the polish on fire after it is on the boot. It usually melts through all the layers and you will have to take them down ((I run an iron over it and wipe off the polish repeatedly to take them down)) and start over. 
Make sure you drape a Kiwi cloth or something over them when you are now wearing them. It keeps the shine better.

^_~


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jan 2004)

Ice Water and a tiny bit of polish (like Shayla mentioned)always has worked for me.


----------



## kaspacanada (18 Mar 2004)

I have an officers mess dinner tomorrow night, and have recieved my two issued pairs of officers dress shoes this morning.  They are brand new, and seriously, I can get my old combat boots shinier than the pair of these that I am working on.  How shiny should these shoes be and any tips on what to use here?


----------



## combat_medic (18 Mar 2004)

Kaspa: The oxfords (I‘m assuming that‘s what they are) should shine like mirrors by the time you‘re done with them, but the process takes a while.

First off, don‘t brush shine them like you would a pair of combat boots, they need to be cloth shone. Get a kiwi cloth, a little bit of water in the lid of a polish tin, and some plain black polish. Rub the polish on with the cloth in little circles until you have an even coat. Then, with a clean part of cloth, a dab of water, and an index finger, polish it off again in little circles. Repeat about 20 times until they start shining.

One little cheater trick for a top coat (once you have a lot of layers going on, and you‘re about to leave for the dinner), get a package of that liquid polish, and put in on in a very thin layer. It flakes off quickly, but for a short period of time with little movement it will look nice. Worked like a charm on my inspections for PLQ.


----------



## Garry (18 Mar 2004)

I always wear Cowboy boots. 

Then again, I take Tradition seriously.  

There are "some" perks to having a "Cavalry " mess kit.


----------



## Gunnar (18 Mar 2004)

Once you have a decent polish on them, you should be able to breath on them and see a fine mist start to form.  When your shoes are almost shiny enough, when you add a tiny bit of polish and make the tiny circles, it should smear in a cloudy kind of way...keep at the little circles and all of a sudden you‘re looking at SHINY.

In bright light, you should be able to see your reflection in the toes.  If your feet are constructed in such a way that the toe cap bends when you walk, that part of the shoe will flake.  There is little you can do about it.  Try to get shoes that fit well, and that should help.


----------



## kosstro (18 Mar 2004)

kaspa, I was in the same situation and i think i can help.

First, add base layers to the shoes by putting on polish and buffing it off as you would normal combat boots. Let the polish dry at least a few minutes before buffing.  After at least five coats of that, you can start shining.

Get a cloth, wrap it around two fingers(it goes faster this way) fill the lid of the tin with as cold of water as possible.  Wet the cloth, and then get a good amount of polish on it. If it is rubbing, not sliding on the shoe, you do not have enough polish.  Begin shining the shoe by moving your fingers around in tiny circles. The polish will go cloudy at first, and eventually go shiny.  If this does not happen, you need more water, or trying breathing on the shoe, and polishing that moisture in.  When the shoe is pretty shiny, and the clouds are almost gone, breathe on it again and continue polishing until the clouds are gone.

Unfortunately, this process takes months, so you‘re pretty much screwed for tomorrow night.  Hopefully you‘re in a highland regiment, and the spats will cover your shoes.If not, join a highland regiment.

And by the way-your shoes are good to go when you can hold up your watch and see by the reflection what time it is.


----------



## combat_medic (18 Mar 2004)

kosstro: For an officer‘s mess dinner, the appropriate dress would be mess kit. This does not involve the wearing of spats, and the trews would cover most of the shoe.


----------



## brin11 (18 Mar 2004)

Kaspa,

Since you‘ve just been issued your shoes it will be understandable that your shoes will not be very shiny.  Don‘t do anything drastic to them for tomorrow night and have them ruined for later.  Work on them properly but as much as you can between now and then, you will have made an effort which is usually acceptable.  Make sure you continue your work on them after though as the next time they may not be as understanding.


----------



## Eowyn (18 Mar 2004)

Combat Medic

Having been in a Highland unit, spats are worn with DEU, as mess kit, if the officer doesn‘t have the mess kit.  Trews are a particular form of tartan pants and would only cover the shoes like normal pants.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (24 Mar 2004)

They are shiney enough when they look like an Eagles *** in a Power Dive RSM Mick Austen PPCLI depot 1962


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by combat_medic:
> [qb] kosstro: For an officer‘s mess dinner, the appropriate dress would be mess kit. This does not involve the wearing of spats, and the trews would cover most of the shoe. [/qb]


Mess dress for brand new officers involves spats; it is the standard CF DEU worn with white shirt and black bow tie.  I thought the original poster was a new officer, I may be mistaken.  They are not expected to acquire mess kit right away.


----------



## bossi (24 Mar 2004)

Not ALL highland regiments wear spats with their mess dress.
Many wear "diced hose" (similar to Lovatt hose, only they are checquered - different colours for different regiments).
And, in some highland regiments, the next lower acceptable form of dress for mess functions is #2 Blues, but again no spats (i.e. if you don‘t have mess kit yet - a.k.a. "Patrols").
In this case, spats are then worn with #1 Blues/Patrols (but that‘s a form of dress worn on at weddings, New Year‘s Day, or when you‘re an Aide-de-Camp).

Also, officers in many highland regiments wear brogues, not oxfords (brogues are similar to "wing tip" shoes, and have a gazillion tiny little holes all over them - to remove excess shoe polish from these holes, a Q-Tip with the cotton swab removed works well).
And, finally, the practice of wearing brogues or shoes under the spats sometimes comes as a result of not having spats big enough to fit over parade boots (aaaahhhh ... I can hear those lovely hob nails now ...) or else because they don‘t have diced hose and are only wearing hose tops (socks with the foot cut off - frugal, aye!) - and, yes - in some highland regiments boots are still the order of the day when you‘re wearing puttees (although it‘s a dying practice except for Remembrance Day parades, I still remember puttees and the annual drill competition).

Just thought I‘d better set the record straight, lest anybody be led astray ...


----------



## Kitanna (25 Mar 2004)

The Canadian Forces has a standard. That standard is made so that no one can achieve it. They do that so that people keep striving for the best in their uniforms as to one day hope to achieve it. No matter how shiney your boots are, the CF thinks they can always be better.. but, you can always get away with a Kiwi cloth, polish and a widdle bita spit!


----------



## corporal-cam (25 Mar 2004)

From my cadet experience with my prade boots (assuming it‘s similar) what you first do is get a brand new kiwi cloth and wrap it around one or 2 fingers get get a large abount of polish and rub it in until there is so much polish that the cloth grabs a bit when going over the polish once this happens let it sit fromanywhere from 30 minutes to an hour. This is called the base polish and will look like crap so don‘t leave it like that! Then after 30 minutes to an hour get a new section of cloth and get it wet and put a little polish on the cloth and rub it in in circles. at first it wont look that good but after you‘ve done that a couple times it will start to look fairly good. I can take an new pair of stripped boots and make them like a mirror in about an hour... but that‘s only because I learned more about unifomrs than anything else at the last summer training.


----------



## boxerboy50 (25 Mar 2004)

Thats exactly how I would do it too!


----------



## tmbluesbflat (25 Mar 2004)

WO2 in PPCLI despot 1962 on inspection, to young recruit" good turn out soldier" moves to inspect the back of soldier and sees poorly shined back of boots "what do you say about this mess soldier"
soldier replies "leaving room for improvement, Sir!" The platoon got the weekend pass and the WO2 was absolutley out of it he was laughing so hard, I thought he would pass out.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (25 Mar 2004)

Another time the depot RSM on inspecting the troops again friday looking for weekend passes, everything looks great until he inspects the rear of one recruit and sees the top of the recruits boot protruding from his puttees, (political correctness had not yet arrived) "What the **** is this at the back of your boots soldier?" "I don‘t know Sir!" RSM "What the **** do you mean,You don‘t know?"The recruit"Well Sir, you taught us that a good soldier never looks behind him, Sir! The RSM keeping a straight face, turned over the parade and made a very smart about face and left the area. But we all could hear him laughing as he marched off, passes granted!


----------



## shaunlin41 (25 Mar 2004)

Try your best to break them in quickly or any polish you apply will flake of in a matter of seconds.


----------



## vr (26 Mar 2004)

How shiny is enough?

How long is a piece of string.

Like beauty it resides in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rdschultz (27 Mar 2004)

I‘m pretty sure I can tell you how long the string is, so long as you give me a ruler.


----------



## Lajeunesse (30 Mar 2004)

usually when the boots start to resemble mirrors,like almost everyonbe here has stated its shinny enough to pass an inspection.
The more effort you put into them the shinnier they‘ll be I guess the question would then have to be changed to how much time you can spend on your boots.


----------



## chrisf (30 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Army_Chick:
> [qb] The Canadian Forces has a standard. That standard is made so that no one can achieve it. They do that so that people keep striving for the best in their uniforms as to one day hope to achieve it. No matter how shiney your boots are, the CF thinks they can always be better.. but, you can always get away with a Kiwi cloth, polish and a widdle bita spit! [/qb]


There‘s no such thing as a standard that can‘t be achieved.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by tmbluesbflat:
> [qb] WO2 in PPCLI despot 1962 on inspection, to young recruit" good turn out soldier" moves to inspect the back of soldier and sees poorly shined back of boots "what do you say about this mess soldier"
> soldier replies "leaving room for improvement, Sir!" The platoon got the weekend pass and the WO2 was absolutley out of it he was laughing so hard, I thought he would pass out. [/qb]


I got my sergeant on the first inspection of our drivers course that way.  When asking me why I was wearing the Mk III combat shirt (the so-called "tuck in" style), I told him "the top candidate has to stand out, Sergeant."

I ended up finishing in the bottom third, but I at least made him laugh on the parade square.


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

Help!!!!!!! my boots need some real help they have a good shine but i need a bigger improvement !!


----------



## Superman (31 May 2004)

combat boots or parade?


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

my parade boots


----------



## Superman (31 May 2004)

When I was in Cadets I had parade boots and all I used was polish and a kiwi cloth... I used the technique called a spit shine... It was fast and for me really effective... All I did was spit in the polish and rub it in with a kiwi cloth into the boot... and then shined it with a clean section of the kiwi cloth.


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

I do, do that but it wont get any shinier!!!


----------



## Superman (31 May 2004)

how many coats have you put on? and make sure ur letting the polish dry before you shine it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 May 2004)

I use ice water vice spit as some peoples saliva is more acidic then others and it may be foiling your efforts.


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

k i'll try it thanks


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

they are a little shiner not a lot but that will do i guess!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 May 2004)

A "Search" would've given you this link:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/3781.0


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

oh.....I knew that  LOL   ;D


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

is it true that your combat boots can be to shiny. My sergeant and even my warrant said they were to shiny.  ???


----------



## kristina_321 (31 May 2004)

they threw durt on them and then laughed  and said thats better and believe me i was mad.  :sniper:


----------



## Tebo (31 May 2004)

Presssure also has a great deal to do with the shining process.  Keep in mind that the final stages are aimed at lightly filling any uneven portions of the polish, not applying an entirely new layer.  Good luck.


----------



## Excolis (1 Jun 2004)

this works.. take my word on it.   use a brush and a new can of polish.   brush shine the whole can on the pair of boots.  and rub in every once and a while.   then get a can of parade gloss kiwi polish and do it by hand, using a little bit of spoit on the cloth first.  every once and a while use rubbing alcohol instead of spit.. you will be like a mirror..  promise.


----------



## Merkava (3 Jun 2004)

Hello,
I used to use cold/ice water on my jump boots ( I was in 3CDO), and the were just like a black mirror


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jun 2004)

*I used to use cold/ice water on my jump boots ( I was in 3CDO), and the were just like a black mirror*

Hmmmm come to think of it I think it was an ex-airborne who told me about it as well.


----------



## Merkava (3 Jun 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> *I used to use cold/ice water on my jump boots ( I was in 3CDO), and the were just like a black mirror*
> 
> Hmmmm come to think of it I think it was an ex-airborne who told me about it as well.



Nothing like a shiny pair of jump bootes eh


----------



## Gayson (3 Jun 2004)

I like to:

apply a very thick coat of polish on the boots
Let them sit for atleasr 30 min to let polish dry
Grab a lighter and melt the polih on an area before polishing, let it dry fagain though.  This will even the polish out nicely
polish.

My boots are very shiny.


----------



## kristina_321 (6 Jun 2004)

I'm not to sure of melting it on ...  :threat:


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jun 2004)

I've had a few buddies who burn shined their boots, usually it wrecked them at the worst possible time! I saw one guy come to attention, and the polish on his toe cap literally shattered! Same thing happens if you use floor wax. If you use hot water instead of a lighter though, it tends to work better. And remember, it takes a lot of effort, and time to get good boots.


----------



## kristina_321 (7 Jun 2004)

tell me about it my hand are died from polishing for the last 2 days straight.....


----------



## ags281 (10 Jun 2004)

Regarding all the mystical shortcuts out there: they suck. All of them. 

I spent a year as a supply officer for an air cadet squadron, and saw some pretty messed up boots come back after some creative polishing methods were applied. Burn shining may save your @$$ in a pinch if done only once and with care, but can go horribly horribly wrong in a split second. Additionally, prolonged burn shining results in boot cancer (yes, it looks as bad as it sounds). Each time I had some kid come back to me with a pair of boots they'd killed with some "great new way of polishing boots in 5 seconds" that they heard about at camp, and that I now had to write off, I had the biggest urge to take the old boots, shine them up real nice and... but then that's why we get all that harassment training, isn't it? Instead I had to settle for a bit of a talk about not being lazy and send them to one of the NCO's for propper guidance.

There's just no replacement for plain old black kiwi polish, a kiwi cloth, some water, and a couple of movies. After a few hours with new boots to get them looking good (mine took 1.5 movies), you never have to put in that much work ever again. All you do is brush off the dust before wearing them, and once in a while give them a quick touch up coat to repair any scuffs and keep them mirror shiny - never more than a couple minutes of work if you do it right the first time, so who needs shortcuts? With just a little bit of practice anyone can master the lost art of shoe polishing. As I recently discovered, it can do more than keep your unit happy... it can also score you bonus points with your gf's mom. "Ooooh they're so shiny. I've never seen anyone's shoes look so nice. Very sharp." That should get me at least one night of forgiveness for getting her home late


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Jun 2004)

kristina_321 said:
			
		

> tell me about it my hand are died from polishing for the last 2 days straight.....


That's from the old day's when your boot's had pebbles and needed to be filled in.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jun 2004)

Here we can wear the plastic permashine ones, so no pollishing. However, yes me being so anal oover it all, I still wear the original parade bootsd that I got back in 1976! yes I pollish em the way I was taught by my Dad, the same way he did his during the war years. A little bit of water in the lid of the tin, tiny swirls with your Kiwi cloth dipping in water, then a bit of pollish, and repeat. Before you know it, they shine!.

It takes a while, but looks great.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## kristina_321 (10 Jun 2004)

my boots arei slowly geting better


----------



## cathtaylor (14 Sep 2004)

Hi Guys and Gals I'm trying to get my kit ready to bring to BMQ and I'm stuck on an item they put on the list. They ask to bring 2 brushes for boot polishing ...1 soft brush and one hard brush??? I've got the soft brush but I'm having trouble finding a hard brush. I went to a few shoe stores and they sell Kiwi brushes but I did'nt see any (Hard) brushes. If you have already been through this I would appreciate it if you have any input to this. If you have any suggestions please feel free....

Much Thanks
Cath ;D


----------



## NavyGrunt (14 Sep 2004)

The way I had it explained to me was they are refering to the smaller circular brush and the other larger rectangular brush.....


----------



## Inch (14 Sep 2004)

Ghost was kind enough to take a picture for all the nuggets. Get exactly what's in the picture.    Have fun on Basic.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19275.0/topicseen.html

Cheers


----------



## cathtaylor (14 Sep 2004)

Thanks.. I know about the small circular brush but I found out that was to dab the polish on the boot but I'm thinking that they are talking about a hard brush for cleaning mud and such off the boot?? Not to sure about that that's why I'm asking.

cath ;D


----------



## cathtaylor (14 Sep 2004)

Thanks Inch for the reply.... from what the picture shows well I've got all of that stuff. thanks. Still have a question about a stiff brush??? Anyway I'm sure I'll find out when I get there. By the way just want to say "Way to Go Canada and winning the World Cup" YeeeeeeeeeHawwwww!!!!

cath


----------



## NavyGrunt (14 Sep 2004)

The other brush is in the picture that Ghost posted.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2004)

Don't throw out that old toothbrush, as someone else has mentioned in Confused recruit, it comes in handy to get into those tiny places that mud will collect and you'll have a hard time getting at.   You may want to find an scrub brush for your nails (small and fits easily into you bag) or a larger one, like you use for scrubbing floors on you hands and knees, to take off heavy mud.

For your shoes and ankle boots you'll need a good quality Kiwi cloth to spit shine with.

GW


----------



## cathtaylor (14 Sep 2004)

Thanks George for your suggestion I was thinking about getting maybe one of those hand held brushes that you would use on your nails or even one that you would use cleaning veggies. I just wanted to find out what would be OK in BMQ for inspection. Thanks so much for your replies.

Cath ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Sep 2004)

You know....if you make sure to push who ever is infront of you down when you come across a puddle or mud hole and walk across their back, your boots won't get dirty


----------



## cathtaylor (15 Sep 2004)

;DLOL Ghost good one!!!! I'll remember that one! LOl


----------



## tree hugger (15 Sep 2004)

Most dollar stores carry the "hard brush".  Another good addition to your shoe shine kit is a pair of panty-hose - sounds funny but for the last step it gives a nice shine!


----------



## Fusaki (15 Sep 2004)

My 8 minute method for doing combat boots is as follows:

Rub the small round brush in your boot polish, then rub it on your boot to blacken over the dust and rub off the dirt. Do the same for your other boot. Then get your large soft brush and brush off the polish as if you were using a corn broom to sweep grass clippings off your front porch after you mowed your lawn. The faster you can brush, the better chance of making it back in front of the TV before the end of the commercials. It shouldn't take you more then 3 mintues per boot to get a decent shine. Don't overthink this process.

Thats the basics of it. But there are a few other points to remember:

If they're new boots, soak them in hot water then wear them around the house to break them in faster. Just make sure they're dry before you have to walk any distance in them. Once they've been broken in a bit (and dry!!), take your laces out and put lots of polish on the tongue. While you should still brush the excess off, you don't need to worry about getting as good a shine on the tongue. Put your laces back in, and the first few times you polish your boots you should be using a thicker, but still even coat of polish and lots of brushing to work it in. If you're on course and your boots will be inspected, run the sole of the boot under water and use a hard brush to get the mud off the bottoms. Now, make sure you clean up the sink so you don't fuck up your buddies station job!!! Leave your boots to dry upside down, and when they are dry give the soles a coat of hairspray. Hairspray makes a better alternative to blackening your soles with boot polish because hairspray does not leave marks on your nice clean floor when you walk around.

I don't want to steal Ghost778's thunder, but in my opinion this is all there is to it.


----------



## Spooks (15 Sep 2004)

Yeah, some BMQ secrets we found were:

Get a Potatoe brush (a hard cleaning brush with very stiff bristles) to clean mud off. Before you polish your boots for inspections, srubs them down well.

Aerosol Hair Spray. After you clean the bottoms of your boots -well-, with NO dirt on the bottom, invert the boot so the sole is up on the foot of your bed and level as best as possible. Put a light spray on the bottom and leave them like that until it is dry. If you move them or place them normally on the table before it is dry, the spray will flake, crust and look worse than they do after doing the obstacle course on a rainy day. If done right, the bottom of your boots will not only be clean, but shiney and instructors usualy like that.

Last hint is, depending on what time of year it is you will either have to have your canteen out for inspection either full or empty. If empty, the night before pour a little mouthwash in there and swish around. Leave for 10min and dump then rinse. It'll mask the mildewy/wet smell of an old canteen or get rid of the plastic smell/taste of a new canteen.

-Spooks


----------



## Spooks (15 Sep 2004)

Also looked at the pic and I'll compare it to mine:

1 large can of Kiwi Black - Used on combat boots
1 small can of Kiwi Black - Used on Parade boots only - never use you combat boot polish on parade boots
2 kiwi cloths - 1 for parade boots only, the other as a backup or for your combat boots if you are inclined to using it for them. Again, never cross something over to your parade boots once it has even touched your combats.
1 large rectangular brush - brushing off the polish on combats boots
1 Small round brush - Applying the polish to combat boots
1 Toothbrush - cleaning the cracks
1 potatoe brush - Cleaning mud off and your soles
1 dental pick - cleaning the rocks from the bottoms of your outdoor gym shoes esp. if you decide to use the issued Brooks or your own have small grip for small rocks to stick in

Gucci items for polish kit:
1 can of aerosol hair spray - as in previous post
1 small can of Kiwi Brown - See below note
1 small can of Kiwi Neutral - See below note
1 *cough*disposable lighter*cough* - You will find out what it's for

The note below: The brown and neutral I use in conjunction with the black on parade boots and shoes. once you have a good base of black down, alternate between black and brown every layer and throw a neutral in every 10 layers. The brown brings out the depth of black on the boots and the neutral adds a little sheen. Do not overdo the brown or black as your sheen on your boots will become a brown one instead of a black one and instructors question that.

Lastly, only use Kiwi polishes on your boots until you can afford to experiment. We found that the other polish sold at the Canex, though cheaper, leave the boot looking slightly grey. The kiwi keeps a true black which wil get you by without hassles. Unless you get some high-speed boots issued to you for foot problems (don't think it happens in BMQ) just use Kiwi. With other boots, ie Gortex wet weathers, you may be given some other polish to use for it because of the different material and purpose.

My two rubles
-Spooks


----------



## andrew123 (25 Sep 2004)

Hi, I read the other thread, for boot polishing, and I just have a few questions.
I got myself a can of kiwi polish and a horsehair brush, applicator brush.

This afternoon, I went to work on my new boots. I applied the polish all over, let it sit for about 30 seconds, then I brushed all over using the large brush. I repeated this around 3 times.

I noticed, the toe part of the boot is already becoming smooth and somewhat shiny, but the rest of the boot remains dull, and the original texture is still there (my boots have a sort of bumpy texture). 

So I was wondering, do I just have to repeat this many more times? And does the toe party just polish easier than the rest of the boot?

Also, I seem to have gone through about 1/2 of the 70g can, is this normal, or am I using too much.


----------



## Inch (25 Sep 2004)

The only parts that really shine up are the toes and the outsides of the heels on mine.  The rest is still shiny, just not smooth, it's not supposted to be, the MkIIIs have a bumpy texture to them so don't worry too much about smoothing them out. If your's are dull, you're probably using too much polish.  Just a dab on the applicator and spread it around on the boot, then buff with the big brush. I used to go through a big tin of polish in about a month, maybe more if we were in the field a lot.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## lfejoel25 (25 Sep 2004)

i don't know if this works or not, but i was told to apply with hot water, and brush with cold water.  the guy who told me that said it made them shinier.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Sep 2004)

I don't use any water when I polish my boots. Also you don't need to use a lot of polish on the boots(like Inch said). If you want to get more of a shine on them, get a kiwi cloth.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (25 Sep 2004)

What boots are you talking about here?   For combat boots, what you're doing sounds fine.   However for your ankle/parade boots, you're going to need to do the "spit shine" approach using a kiwi cloth and polish rather than the brush.

Developing a really good spit shine takes a long long time with a new pair of boots.   

Here's what you need for materials:
Tin of Kiwi Brand black polish
Kiwi brand flannel polishing cloth
Container filled with cold water

Hold out the kiwi cloth in your left hand and take your index finger on your right and wrap a section of the cloth around your finger.

Then dip the cloth around your finger in the water until the cloth is moist.

Then lightly dab the cloth in the tin of polish, but you don't want to end up with a big gob of polish.   Little amounts of polish work better.

Then rub the polish on the cloth onto the boot in small circular motions, not pressing too hard.   Lighter is better.

After the polish seems to have been rubbed into the leather, pick up the boot and bring it to your face and breath onto the leather and continue rubbing the cloudy portion of the leather to further work the polish into the leather.

Repeat this process of wetting the rag, applying polish and breathing onto the boot and continuing rubbing several hundred times on each part of the boot and you'll end up with black leather mirrors.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Sep 2004)

I do the same as Matt only I put an ice cube in my water.


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Sep 2004)

No matter what boots, I found I if I brushed vigourously about three coats on before spit polish, the paste seems to adhere better as one thin coat of polish binds to another. Thereafter, brushing and spit polishing seems easier ...but the key seemed to be the adherence of the 3 base coats.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (26 Sep 2004)

Give it time. I've polished my boots maybe... 70-80 times now and they hold a decent shine.


----------



## NavyGrunt (26 Sep 2004)

Hey Ex- do you polish our white oxfords the same way? And do I use that shite polish by kiwi? Mine should be here this week and Im trying to figure out how I polish them


----------



## condor888000 (26 Sep 2004)

The best way to buff parade boots is to take an old piece of pantyhose and use it to buff once you're done applying the polish. It will really bring out the shine. Just don't pull too hard on the toe or it'll scratch the boot.


----------



## chrisf (30 Oct 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Matt,
> With your technique, you use Cold Water... But Hot Water would heat up the Polish more so it would spread onto the boot more evenly.
> 
> What does Cold do differently then Hot?



Hot water would also make the wax softer, and thus it would stick to the cloth, as opposed to staying on the boot.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (2 Nov 2004)

Do it yourself.  You didn't join cadets to let someone else do everything for you did you??  If you just work at it your boots will be fine in short order.  To answer your question (misguided though I think it is) no I have never had my shoes/boots sent for shinning.  I do mine myself.  Good luck with your boots.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## iRon(V)oNKeY (5 Nov 2004)

I dun even use my brush anymore... the best way is to get yourself a microfibre cloth (like felt, but came with my leather sofa cleaner), and use that to spread the polish and shine your boots, by rubbing in side to side like mad. Hold one end of the cloth in each hand, and having your boots over a chai or just wear 'em, move the cloth side to side laterally really fast. In 10 secs you got yourself an easy mirror finish.  ;D


----------



## JSY Air Cadet (8 Nov 2004)

just search on google for asiest way to shine parade boots itll tell you every way you want to know so....  :dontpanic:


----------



## zerhash (29 Nov 2004)

what does breathing on the boot do? 
it clouds the boot i know but there is the already clouded part where i just polished and the clouded part from my reath just goes away


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Nov 2004)

keeps the polish moist while you are polishing your boot without flooding the boot with spit or water, and it works. breath on it by saying "HAAAAAAA". lol


----------



## zerhash (29 Nov 2004)

but what is the breathing supposed to do?


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Nov 2004)

Fsgt_Mandal just told you that.

it keeps the polish moist.


----------



## bossi (29 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> but what is the breathing supposed to do?



The moisture from your warm breath condenses on the cooler boot/polish surface, thus providing some condensation moisture to the mix (as opposed to tap, undistilled or other less pure water).


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (29 Nov 2004)

OK, how have to put my 2 cents in........cbt boots don't need to be shined...just blackened and dirt free..now for parade boots, I will tell you my secrete and I have been doing it for years. Use Aqua Velva - - After Shave...use it on the boot, not to drink-lol....seriously...with the friction from rubbing and the alcohol it creates a kind of burn shine and you don't have to work as hard. Just when you start off, cold water buff the boots and then use the Aqua Velva instead of a tin of water. I never use parade gloss, just boot polish, kiwi cloth and aqua velva....I have tried everything...have over 14 yrs of experience polishing boots and this one works....just don't use a lot of polish on the cloth...little goes along way.....


----------



## NavyGrunt (29 Nov 2004)

Burtoo@2VP said:
			
		

> OK, how have to put my 2 cents in........cbt boots don't need to be shined...just blackened and dirt free..now for parade boots, I will tell you my secrete and I have been doing it for years. Use Aqua Velva - - After Shave...use it on the boot, not to drink-lol....seriously...with the friction from rubbing and the alcohol it creates a kind of burn shine and you don't have to work as hard. Just when you start off, cold water buff the boots and then use the Aqua Velva instead of a tin of water. I never use parade gloss, just boot polish, kiwi cloth and aqua velva....I have tried everything...have over 14 yrs of experience polishing boots and this one works....just don't use a lot of polish on the cloth...little goes along way.....



You must smell like a brothel on parade LOL ;D


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Nov 2004)

Anything with alcohol does the same job.  Aftershave, rubbing alcohol, scotch, whatever.  The reason for using water or alcohol is to prevent the polish from sticking to the cloth and encourage it to bind to the leather.  Alcohol works better than water, so the purer the alcohol source you're using, the better the results will be.  If you're going to go this route, I'd suggest using rubbing alcohol instead of aqua velva.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Nov 2004)

When you use the alcohol on your boots do you soak your cloth in it then put polish on or is it just a light dab then put polish on it?


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Nov 2004)

Light dab, you don't want to soak it, just make it harder for the polish to stick to it.

Also, why would you want to, that stuff is expensive


----------



## chrisf (29 Nov 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Anything with alcohol does the same job.   Aftershave, rubbing alcohol, scotch, whatever.   The reason for using water or alcohol is to prevent the polish from sticking to the cloth and encourage it to bind to the leather.   Alcohol works better than water, so the purer the alcohol source you're using, the better the results will be.   If you're going to go this route, I'd suggest using rubbing alcohol instead of aqua velva.



I had heard that too, but after trying it with some rubbing alcohol, I found that the alcohol did not help, rather, it actually dissolved polish... any thoughts?


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Nov 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I had heard that too, but after trying it with some rubbing alcohol, I found that the alcohol did not help, rather, it actually dissolved polish... any thoughts?



Don't use excessive ammounts?  I don't know, I tend to stick to water myself.  I've tried using alcohol before and it didn't dissolve the polish, but it didn't save me much time either.  Some of my friends swear by it, but I'm most comfortable with the simplest methods.


----------



## zerhash (29 Nov 2004)

by the end of this boot ill be going to alcoholics anonymous!

another tip... if for whatever reason you left big blotches of polish on... level it out asap or it makes your boot a rough surface and not so shiny


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Nov 2004)

hehehe, use 12 year old scotch, to quote homer simpson: "One for you, one for me" ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Dec 2004)

If you are really lazy you could buy your self some poromeric shoes, the kind that are permanent high gloss shine.


----------



## Big Foot (2 Dec 2004)

GAH! NO!!!! DON'T USE 12 YEAR OLD SCOTCH! should be "2 for me, none for you" As well, apparently lighter fluid works, too.


----------



## 2525_4EVER (5 Dec 2004)

all you guyz who use those short cuts, f you have any that work REALLLY good, let me know please!!


----------



## Cliff (5 Dec 2004)

Burtoo@2VP said:
			
		

> OK, how have to put my 2 cents in........cbt boots don't need to be shined...just blackened and dirt free..now for parade boots, I will tell you my secrete and I have been doing it for years. Use Aqua Velva - - After Shave...use it on the boot, not to drink-lol....seriously...with the friction from rubbing and the alcohol it creates a kind of burn shine and you don't have to work as hard. Just when you start off, cold water buff the boots and then use the Aqua Velva instead of a tin of water. I never use parade gloss, just boot polish, kiwi cloth and aqua velva....I have tried everything...have over 14 yrs of experience polishing boots and this one works....just don't use a lot of polish on the cloth...little goes along way.....



I never used Aqua Velva, but some of us would apply rubbing alcohol and circle it under a zippo flame, then twirl it with a polishing cloth for a mirror finish. 
Cbt boots were different and silicon was applied in wet conditions on ex.


----------



## Bahamut (6 Dec 2004)

Polishing boots nice topic with as many different opinions as the military has boots/shoes... 

Combat Boots: According to the manufacture and all the QM's I have talked to (I never actually looked in the QR&O's) are not supposed to be polished only silicon coated and blackened with the approved boot blackener available for issue from all clothing stores upon request. This being said I have run accross places where it was required while in garrison that combat boots be shined to a high gloss. 

Ankle/Parade Boots/shoes: I have a friend that used to swear by putting his boots in teh freezer for 30mins before he started polishing his boots... It seemed to work for him as his boots were always high gloss.

Over 14yrs of polishing boots I have tried most of the techniques already mentioned. All seemed to work well enough to get good shine. Something I did notice in trying all the various methods is that every pair of boots reacts differently to each method. I was issued 2 pair of ankle boots at once and started working on them at the same time.. The second pair came out better then the first pair though I used the same technique on both. 

One thing I have found to work consistently for me was the 3 base coats the only difference I did was to melt the polish after the initial brush on with a lighter (zippo worked better then a butane style) careful not to melt it so much it runs. The idea behind this is to convert the paste to a semi liquid form so that it fills in all the low spots (folical divits) found in all forms of leather. this will give you a smoother surface to work with. Remember not to use thick coats during this or any stage as what will eventually happen is the polish will start to flake off after a while. A lot of thin coats works better then fewer thiick ones.

NOTE: I would suggest when starting out with a new pair of boots soak them in warm water overnight. then in the morning replace the waterwith as hot as you can get it out of the tap for 30mins. Then put on whatever you would normally wear then wear the boots until they dry completely. This will do 2 things first off soaking the boots will all all the salt to be pulled out of the leather material. Secondly, while wearing the boots they will stretch and shrink to fit your foot. In the end you will end up with a pair of boots that fit like a well warn pair of your favourite runners and the odds are they won't rot out as fast after a few winters and rain storms... And but soak your boots I mean completely inside and out

Hope these little tips help you and everyone get more enjoyment out of wearing your boots 8) be they military or civy boots. the idea behind it works for both ..


----------



## 2525_4EVER (6 Dec 2004)

Okay... How does the whole base coat then layers work???


----------



## zerhash (7 Dec 2004)

base coat is a thicker coat
layers are smaller coats


----------



## brin11 (7 Dec 2004)

As far as base coats go, we were taught in Cornwallis to brush shine the parade boots about 10-20 times with thin coats and let dry a bit in between.  Then begin to spit shine the boots.  Seemed to work well, always had pretty shiny boots.  If you scrimp on the brush shining it did seem to affect how quickly a shine came up with the spit shining.

Good luck.


----------



## McGowan (8 Dec 2004)

if they get really beat up in the feild use a burn shine technique. Take alot of polish and place it heavy all over the boot, then take a lighter and light the polish on fire, It will burn down the polish into the boot and you will find that the boot soon will become smooth. My dad tought me that, navy secert.


----------



## zerhash (13 Dec 2004)

this takes a lot of time!
ive been doing my boots for several weeks and they still look fresh out of the box!


----------



## Inch (13 Dec 2004)

Well for starters, how about disobeying a lawful command, you're told not to do it yet you do. It's not an unlawful command so you must obey.

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol2/ch103_e.asp#103.16

but I believe this is the one you're looking for

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol2/ch103_e.asp#103.48

Basically, burn shining dries out the leather, thus damaging public property.


----------



## dr.no (13 Dec 2004)

Whenever I shine my boots, no matter for how long, the right one always shines up more than the left one. Always. It's annoying, and my section IC knows that it happens and enjoys pointing it out :-[ not fun. Any tips on how I can fix this problem?


----------



## PViddy (14 Dec 2004)

All these different techniques, wow! i think it comes down to boot karma and the polishing Gods.   Some boots are destined for the Mecca of shine, and some are not...LMOL!! Ok but really, throughout my Cadet career and now my Officer career i always found aqua velva aftershave (actually now i am using skin bracer!! boots smell great too! LOL) to work quite well.   somthing about the alcohol and polish.   But to each their own i guess.

cheers

PV


----------



## chrisf (14 Dec 2004)

McGowan said:
			
		

> if they get really beat up in the feild use a burn shine technique. Take alot of polish and place it heavy all over the boot, then take a lighter and light the polish on fire, It will burn down the polish into the boot and you will find that the boot soon will become smooth. My dad tought me that, navy secert.



As somone else pointed out, burning damages the leather... a good hot hair dryer will have the same effect, without the damage to the leather.


----------



## luvlygal (19 Dec 2004)

wow. You lot have been such a great help! Hopefully my boots will be perfect now.
Thanks.


----------



## Hawkes (21 Dec 2004)

Define stripping your boots.  Never seen it done never needed it done but just incase that day comes would like the information.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2004)

When you have accumulated too much polish on your boots, it will crack.  When that happens you will have to strip them.  Quite often a lighter will do to melt it off, but others have other methods.  Then you have to start all over again to get that shine.

GW


----------



## 2525_4EVER (8 Jan 2005)

Scenario:
my right boot has a big scuff in it and ive tried filling it in with kiwi polish. will that work???do i need to strp them??? ??? ???


----------



## tm (13 Jan 2005)

Hi, everyone. Now, PLEASE don't flame me, but I'm Navy JROTC, and got a pair of low-quarters reissued from another person. Apparently, they put one of those huge things of Kiwi on the stove and then poured it on the shoes. I have to strip a @%#!load of wax off, and I'm kind of peeved, but am wondering the fastest way to strip the shoe entirely, then get a good flat base coat. Thanks!


----------



## 2525_4EVER (19 Jan 2005)

does using vaseline on the boot work as well????  ??? ???w


----------



## nawk (6 Feb 2005)

I was wondering if anybody had any tips on how to get that brilliant shine on their oxfords.  I've put about 10 hours into my oxfords and it's half decent but could be better.  I normally put a bit of cold water on my kiwi cloth and then apply polish in little circles.  I then let it dry for a minute and then vigorously brush the toe with the kiwi cloth.  I have even tried spit on the cloth instead of water.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (6 Feb 2005)

What are oxfords?


----------



## lostlittle1 (6 Feb 2005)

Ummmmm I wouldn't recommend spit, as the acids from your saliva will kill the polish as besides it's illegal to do so.  I can only tell you what I had done to get a brilliant shine, but then again it's just for show because I will never wear them.

I do a wet coat (polish applied with a semi wet cloth) put them in the freezer for about 5 minutes then take the wet (clean) cloth and rub it off.  I then use extra soft nylons (the cheap ones at the dollar store work well) and buff it until you can count your teeth in the reflection.  don't use parade gloss, its too soft a polish and the nylons will scratch it.  Use just plain old Kiwi.

I don't wear them, i don't think I will ever have an occasion to.  If I did the polish would probably come off due to the freezing, but it sure makes one hell of a shine.


----------



## Inch (6 Feb 2005)

lostlittle1 said:
			
		

> Ummmmm I wouldn't recommend spit, as the acids from your saliva will kill the polish as besides it's illegal  to do so. I can only tell you what I had done to get a brilliant shine, but then again it's just for show because I will never wear them.




Illegal? Where do you guys come up with this nonsense? Spit shining your shoes is not illegal, no matter what some Cadet Cpl told you.

nawk,

Don't let the polish dry. Is that how you do your ankle boots? You'll never get a mirror finish like that. There are a million threads on here about polishing techniques, but to sum them up.... Wet your cloth, put a little tiny bit of polish on the cloth and then make little circles on the shoe until it comes clear. DO NOT buff them, that just ruins the shine that you just spent hours doing.


----------



## big_johnson1 (6 Feb 2005)

And when he says a tiny amount of polish, he means it.. You can make twenty times more work for yourself with just a touch too much..


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)

No one answered Pte. Gagnon question.  What are Oxford's.  Isn't that some kind of prestigious school in England?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2005)

I HATE YOU!!!! :crybaby:


----------



## Inch (6 Feb 2005)

I thought they were a type of dog, like a little terrier type.


----------



## nawk (6 Feb 2005)

Oxfords are essentially parade boots that you wear with your DEU's.  Looks no different from a normal dress shoe.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2005)

nawk said:
			
		

> Oxfords are essentially parade boots that you wear with your DEU's. Looks no different from a normal dress shoe.



Oxfords are not essentially parade boots - come on get it right.   They are low shoes.  In our case Black.   Officers will wear shoes with their DEUs, while the men will wear ankle boots.

Shoes, Low, Black.

GW


----------



## winchable (6 Feb 2005)

They're absolutely rubbish for shovelling shit in too.


----------



## lostlittle1 (6 Feb 2005)

"Illegal? Where do you guys come up with this nonsense? Spit shining your shoes is not illegal, no matter what some Cadet Cpl told you"

Actually My Reg Force McPl told me.  But thanks for assuming. 

His point was that if the queen gives you a uniform to wear you shouldn't spit on it.  
I was just trying to answer a question, I did not expect to be belittled,  or shat upon.  But hey, I can always just leave the forum right.

 Not everyone that knows how to shine boots are cadets, and if I was one would it make a difference?  I'm not.  I am sick of the few VERY negative persons here.  Unfortunately they seem to be overshadowing the good time that I have had here.    

I'm gone.  Thanks for the ride.


----------



## 043 (6 Feb 2005)

lostlittle1 said:
			
		

> "Illegal? Where do you guys come up with this nonsense? Spit shining your shoes is not illegal, no matter what some Cadet Cpl told you"
> 
> Actually My Reg Force McPl told me.   But thanks for assuming.
> 
> ...



Very well said. Apparently the majority of people on this site think that there opinions are right and that no one else's matter.  But to answer your original question:

There are a million different ideas and ways to do it, you just have to pick a way that works for you. I run mine under very cold water, wet my kiwi cloth, dab it in polish, and apply with TFC (tiny f**king circles as I learnt the term in 86).

Chimo!!!


----------



## BKells (6 Feb 2005)

I've heard that it's ilegal to spit shone combat boots, and rightly so, but not sure if it's true.

Highlanders wear oxfords because we wear lovett-hose and kilts, not pants that go over the ankle boots.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2005)

CHIMO!!!!! said:
			
		

> Very well said. Apparently the majority of people on this site think that there opinions are right and that no one else's matter. But to answer your original question:
> 
> Chimo!!!



Chimo, lostlittle1

While I agree some here can get overzelous, including me, we have to draw the line at times. Rebuttals can often be put across with a little more discretion, but stopping misinformation is what we try to do.

I have never heard in my 36 year career, not including my cadet time, that using spit to polish your boots was illegal. It's not great practice, but it's not illegal. I also think anyone would be hard pressed to find it written, or a precedence for proving it. 

We have a great policy here for backing up claims and "I heard\ was told by someone" stuff. If someone gets called out on something, they just have to provide "credible" reference to put the matter to rest.

Cheers


----------



## Inch (6 Feb 2005)

lostlittle1 said:
			
		

> Not everyone that knows how to shine boots are cadets, and if I was one would it make a difference?   I'm not.   I am sick of the few VERY negative persons here.   Unfortunately they seem to be overshadowing the good time that I have had here.



I take exception to that, I have never been called a negative person and I myself don't believe that I am. I will not however stand by and not say anything when someone comes out and says something as ludicrous as "spit shining your shoes is illegal". I would hardly say you were shat on, I asked where you came up with that nonsense, I did make the incorrect assumption you were a cadet since that's normally where those idiotic statements tend to originate, so for the cadet comment, I offer my apologies.



			
				CHIMO!!!!! said:
			
		

> Very well said. Apparently the majority of people on this site think that there opinions are right and that no one else's matter.



That was hardly an opinion I stated, show me the QR&O that states it's illegal, or don't state it as such. I'm quite open to other people's opinions, with of course the exception of someone stating how things are that they have no experience with, such as how shitty the Sea Kings are when they've never even stepped foot in one let alone flown it.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Feb 2005)

There has been much discussion by forum STAFF on the matter of people posting false information on the site.  It is bad for everyone - bad for the person being "informed", bad for the informer (who needs to be taught that he is incorrect), and bad for everyone else on the site, as people can only judge us here by what we say - nothing else matters, not how cool our avatar is, how much experience we've put into our bio, or how catchy our sig line is.

Inch acted quite properly in this instance, and it is incumbent on the person being asked to provide a source for his statement to follow up.  He has chosen the door instead.  Bon voyage.  A third option would be to simply admit to a mistake and carry on.  It was his call, not Inch's. 

Inch is every bit the valued member of this community and, I suspect, shall continue to be so.


----------



## bossi (7 Feb 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> I've heard that it's ilegal to spit shone combat boots, and rightly so, but not sure if it's true.
> 
> Highlanders wear oxfords because we wear lovett-hose and kilts, not pants that go over the ankle boots.



1.  Yup - last time I heard it from official channels, the rules now are that you're only supposed to "brush shine" your cbt boots - the logic behind this is that cbt boots are intended for use in the field, where if they "sparkle" they'll possibly give your position away - also, the new wet weather Goretex boots would lose their ability to breath if you coat them with too much polish.

2.  Some Highlanders still wear boots with their spats or puttees.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2005)

{you're only supposed to "brush shine" your cbt boots}

Until I get this from my CSM/RSM I think I'll shine them (not DEU shine) in garrison and just blacken them in the field.


----------



## DAA (7 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .......Officers will wear shoes with their DEUs, while the men will wear ankle boots.  Shoes, Low, Black.
> 
> GW



Now you have my interest.  I was asked this same question not too long ago concerning officers wearing shoes and men wearing ankle boots with DEU.  It was my understanding that that is where the term "parade boots" came from (ie; you wore them on parade), except for those who were in Petawawa back in the 80's where you wore the Jump/SSF  Boots.  I looked high and low through the Dress Manual (mine is rather out of date) but could not find any reference to officers and shoes and men and boots, other than when it came to Regimental Kit.  Each instance stated "shoes or boots".  So I would assume that this is a local policy at some units.  Besides, I really couldn't see myself pounding pavement in those shoes "ouch!".

I know myself, when I do wear DEU's for other than being on parade, which seems to be quite a bit lately, I always wear the shoes.


----------



## PViddy (7 Feb 2005)

I don't know about the shining of the combat boots, i leave that question to my Reg. and PRes comrades who actually wear them everyday.

I came to this post however because i am interested in any helpful little tips about shining Oxfords.  I know how to shine boots and shoes quite well, however is their any "polishing ninja" trick that a new OCdt. should know for Oxfords in particular ?

Do you typically shine the whole shoe to very high gloss or just polish the sectional toe cups ?

I find mine very uncomfortable after awhile, i actually prefer my parade boots!  Is their a better way to break them in, other than just sucking it up for awhile from wearing them?


Thanks your input.  i find this board very helpful,  being the "untrained" officer rank and all.  Thanks.

regards

PV


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2005)

You shine your oxfords the same as you would your boots. You can slack, SLIGHTLY, on most of the shoe, but the caps and heels will be done to the same standard as your parade boots, highly shone (spit shone).  Hell, I remember polishing the soles when I went through Basic. Live with it, that's the minimum. 

Have pride in your uniform and all parts thereof. Polish your shoes as you would your boots. If you don't know how, search for it. It's here.

As a general rule, officers (including WO's) wear shoes, NCO's wear boots, but I doubt anyone will get shit for wearing boots on parade, unless otherwise specified.

I don't think this need anymore discussion.


----------



## clarkev (2 Mar 2005)

I actually wrote a little instruction guide for my cadets about how to take care of their uniforms, and it includes a section about polishing parade boots that includes pictures and a kit list. Perhaps you'll find it interesting....

http://www.52aircadets.ca/pdf_files/uniform_guide.pdf


----------



## Sailing Instructor (6 Apr 2005)

NavyGrunt said:
			
		

> Hey Ex- do you polish our white oxfords the same way? And do I use that shite polish by kiwi? Mine should be here this week and Im trying to figure out how I polish them



I would like to re-ask this question, with an addition: which is a better polish for the white oxfords: 'white' or 'neutral'?  As far as I can tell, Kiwi brand white (the only brand of white I know) is rather new while neutral has been around a while.


----------



## josh (16 May 2005)

dont use oil what you can use is shoe cream :tank: :sniper: :rocket:


----------



## Pea (16 May 2005)

Just keep polishing it like you would normally, it should be fine. It just might need some more coats of polish. Do not put oil on it!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 May 2005)

your boot could have cancer. if you can't fix it than i would suggest try running them under warm water for  like 30 seconds. take the boot out and wipe it with toilet paper. this will get all the old polish off. it will not completely strip it. when that is done a half hour of solid work on each boot will get them back to normal. i have done thins a couple of times.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (17 May 2005)

IT dpends on what kind of cloth that you have some times it can get little pils on it and that can grian your boot  if soo than shaveyour cloth  and if your polish is dry then melt it and then use it or if you can't do that that then if you have lip glos then then put a tiny litlle bit of that on your boot and then rub the polish in then after that buf with your rag.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (17 May 2005)

I had a pair of Mk. IIIs that did that even with just brush polish. Washing them off with a sponge, applying some leather protector and then starting over with the polish solved the problem.


----------



## caper861 (26 Aug 2005)

I know this post is old but I would like to add my 2 cents.  As a cook I had to wear parade boots in the kitchen everyday.  I always had trouble with parade boots until after 10 years I found out what worked for me.  Get a new kewe cloth and a small can of polish.  As soon as you open it put a penny in the middle of it (helps from cracking).  Spend 30 mins. on each boot each night and use small amounts of polish and apply in small circles in the same direction.  Each time you apply a new coat of polish dip the cloth into water and  not the old "spit and polish" trick since the acids in your body will bread down the boot.  If you do seem to loose the shine or the boot gets crumbly looking then apply a thick coat of polish, then burn the polish into the boot (if underage get an adults help) and once you have the polish melted apply a thin coat of polish.  Make sure you use a good polish and cloth and replace them often.  I also put on some clearcoat once a week, but I did that often since I worked in a kitchen.  I was in cadets a few years ago (don't ask how long ago though!!) and on Friday nights we used to bring in our boots and have a shine parade or pratice our band music.  Good luck and don't pantic.


----------



## Bubblez (26 Aug 2005)

Ive noticed that when I shine my boots I can only shine them so much then I have to leave them for about an hour or so and then go back to them ot they just get dull and plus a second pair of boots wouldn't hurt make them both look good that way if one pair gets all messed you have a spare pair to wear until you fix them.


----------



## Bubblez (26 Aug 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> IT dpends on what kind of cloth that you have some times it can get little pils on it and that can grian your boot   if soo than shaveyour cloth   and if your polish is dry then melt it and then use it or if you can't do that that then if you have lip glos then then put a tiny litlle bit of that on your boot and then rub the polish in then after that buf with your rag.


Lip Gloss?!?!?!?! I've had the worst expierence ever with that stuff and my boots but don't worry unless your a complete idiot like I was 2 years ago you won't even think of doing what I did.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (26 Sep 2005)

Hello,

I have a shoe shine problem.  I had my oxfords very nicely shined, I wore them out the other night, and when I got home I found, to my horror, that my beautiful black mirrors have large flaked off splotches where it is down to the bare leather.  What I had done was five coats of brush shine for a base, followed by hours and hours of spit-shining.  You could literally count your teeth in these things.  They are very well broken in, so I don't think that is the problem.  What can I do in the future to keep this from happening? and what do I do with the patches of shine that are left?

Thanks 

Planes


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Sep 2005)

I_Drive_Planes said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a shoe shine problem.   I had my oxfords very nicely shined, I wore them out the other night, and when I got home I found, to my horror, that my beautiful black mirrors have large flaked off splotches where it is down to the bare leather.   What I had done was five coats of brush shine for a base, followed by hours and hours of spit-shining.   You could literally count your teeth in these things.   They are very well broken in, so I don't think that is the problem.   What can I do in the future to keep this from happening? and what do I do with the patches of shine that are left?
> 
> ...



Completely Strip them, and then build them back up again. As to why this happened, bad polish, polish didn't adhere properly, dried out... Could be any number of reasons.  Maybe you could try using some saddle soap or mink oil once in a while to keep the polish/leather from drying out.


----------



## kyleg (26 Sep 2005)

I've had the same thing happen to my oxfords on one or two occasions. I just applied another semi-thick brush coat then shined 'em up a couple times and they turned out fine. I'd suggest you try that first before you completely strip them.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (27 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the help, I'll buy a new tin of kiwi and get to work on them.  What is the best way to strip them?

Thanks again,

Planes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2005)

I'm not going to run the search for you and provide the links. I guess I'm just lazier than some. This subject has been covered by pages and pages of info. You'll be able to reshine your shoes to the chicklet reflecting objects faster than you'll be able to read the info if you bother to search.


----------



## wacked (5 Feb 2006)

is there any secret tips for polishing your parade boots? :-\ ???


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Feb 2006)

1 x Tin of Black Kiwi Polish

1 x Kiwi Cloth

1, 000 000 x Small circles.


Get to it.....


----------



## ckip33 (6 Feb 2006)

I myself do the traditional 'spit-polish', I found that it takes a bit of time at first to get the base shine. Once you have that tho it should take very little time afterwards to maintain the shine (mirror).  

I hope the has been of help


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Feb 2006)

spitting can get a little messy....dabbing the bit of polished up kiwi clothe on your tongue has teh same effect as spittin, without the messy side effects...


----------



## gnplummer421 (6 Feb 2006)

One thing about shining boots, don't spit shine if you have just finished drinking a pile of wobbly pops...Beer spit doesn't work very well. In addition the little circular motions with the Kiwi cloth give you the spins ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2006)

mandal said:
			
		

> spitting can get a little messy....dabbing the bit of polished up kiwi clothe on your tongue has teh same effect as spittin, *without the messy side effects*...



Except your tongue will look like you've been drinking cheap red wine all day. :


----------



## Synthos (6 Feb 2006)

I've got some (apparently) deep scratches and tiny divits on the toes on my combat boots. I've tried putting lots of polish over the affected areas but it doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions on how to smooth it out?


----------



## gnplummer421 (7 Feb 2006)

I've actually heard of people putting a heavy coat of polish on damaged areas and then putting the boots in the oven until polish gets glazed over, filling the cracks and such, in effect, baking the polish on. I have never done this, and it sounds a little hokey. Any one ever try this method?


----------



## muffin (7 Feb 2006)

Someone I know did this once - they burnt the polish on - and as soon as they put their foot in them and took a step the polish cracked and felloff in big chunks. They had to pull all the polish off and start over.

muffin


----------



## Blatchman (1 Mar 2006)

Hello all 

   From what I have been told about the new drill boots ( CSA grade 1,safety,ankle black ) they apparently are coated in wax when you first get them. So you have to get very hot water and rub it off with a cloth, I have also herd of people boiling them although i do not advise it.


None of that I have received in official documentation just from a few Reg4 sailors at CFB Halifax


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Mar 2006)

Being a Reg Force sailor at Halifax as well, all you really need to do is put a couple of brush shone coats on and then start polishing. Word of advice though, break in your footwear before you start this.


----------



## chrisf (11 Mar 2006)

Synthos said:
			
		

> I've got some (apparently) deep scratches and tiny divits on the toes on my combat boots. I've tried putting lots of polish over the affected areas but it doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions on how to smooth it out?



They're combat boots. If your combat boots don't have scratches dents and holes, you're not working hard enough. Polish them as best you can, and look at with razor wire cuts, rock scrapes, and dents from releasing your anger at a truck, with pride.

Now dress boots on the other hand...


----------



## Sailing Instructor (11 Mar 2006)

What prompted the revamping of the parade boots to make them (what appears to be) more safe and utilitarian-looking (not that Bentham wore boots like these, you know what I mean) when we've sea boots for work dress?  Certainly this cannot be an army requirement because they are in combat boots 90% of the time anyway, not parade boots.

I suppose the danger of slipping in the old style ones is rather large and it is prudent to avoid slipping on fancy parades, as well as at work.

(And this new design saves the individual member money that they might otherwise spend on getting the boots double-soled.)


----------



## JBurton (31 Oct 2006)

I came accross your Thread when browsing the internet for new Parade Boots - mine are getting on a bit.

I am currently serving in the British armed forces, and thought I'd tell you what us chaps in the UK do with regards to polishing boots.

For the ultimate bulled toecap finish, beeswax still provides the best possible foundation for all black/tan shoe polishes. pure yellow beeswax is the ideal first stage. Step 1: Pack wet newspaper into the inside of the boot; Step 2: Heat the toe cap with a hot hairdryer or similar - Step 3: While the leather is still warm (but not too hot!) rub two or more coats of beeswax into the toecap - Step 4: Polish away excess beeswax using your 'on' brush - Step 5: Before the leather has cooled, use your finger to apply your choice of black/tan shoe polish to the toecap; Step 6: Continue to bull as normal

using this method far exceeds any other method out there. a guaranteed mirror finish!!

S.Sergeant J Burton


----------



## Guardsman (23 May 2008)

It seem the issued Oxford shoes have some sort of coating preventing polish to stay on the boot itself. As you polish it starts to roll up the polish and go back to the initial coating of what ever is sprayed on the boot before it was issued. It's almost like when you rub dead skin off your hands or something.
Does anyone have any idea how to get rid of this coating? I've now been giving a go at my newer pair of shoes and I'm to the point where they're about to be thrown through the door. I've applied coat after coat, tried a boot brush, anything else??

Thanks in advance


----------



## helpup (23 May 2008)

That is a new one on me, did you get brand new ones are previously worn ones,  If that was the case someone might of put a coating of what not on it ( future floor polish, or leather luster) Sounds like you need to strip the coating off your boots, normally hot water and some vinegar can do this.  Since I have to assume, your not using the army issued black paste wax to polish with are you?


----------



## Guardsman (23 May 2008)

These are brand new straight from Logistik, received yesterday at my door step. Seems a few people on my course last summer had the same issue, it happened to me quickly but I overcame it easily. However this time the whole toe just peels.


----------



## helpup (23 May 2008)

Well write a complaint to Logisticorp about it, but still you have something on there and stripping it will remove it.  I never had a problem with mine. But then again mine are over 20 years old and I did have to strip them once as I cheated on my ISCC and put some gloss onto them to keep the shine up.  Works great if you don't wear them but cracks to high heaven once you do.  Hot, hot water with vinegar in it and a scrub brush. there are many other ways you can do it but since I don't know what coating you have on it I would recommend that see a shoe store about something to strip it back to the leather.


----------



## Guardsman (23 May 2008)

Sounds like a plan, thanks for the help! I've taken my knife to it and lightly scraped the surface but I seem to keep coming with the same result. I'll write to Logistik and look into it. Thanks again mate!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 May 2008)

Be very careful using a knife you may scratch the leather and it will be very hard to cover up. I would suggest using the hotwater method to strip the shoes.


----------



## toughenough (23 May 2008)

I've had a similar issue with newly issued oxfords.

It's even worse when you have to wear white spats over them, because then you have the misfortune of trying to cover the black boot polish that is all over them, while keeping them perfectly white.


----------



## rwgill (23 May 2008)

Rather than using a knife, use ultra fine steel wool.  It's available at most hardware stores, usually in the paint section.  Use it lightly along with hot water.  Make sure that you rinse off the shoes/boot well before polishing.  You sometimes leave little bits of the steel wool on the shoe/boot.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 May 2008)

Hot running water and a scoth brite pad will work.  Be prepared to pour the polish to them later.  Take the opportunity while they're wet to break them in, too.  If you wear them for the first time after getting a good shine, they'll look like the centre of a fried marble in about 30 seconds.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 May 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> Well write a complaint to Logisticorp about it, but still you have something on there and stripping it will remove it.  I never had a problem with mine. But then again mine are over 20 years old and I did have to strip them once as I cheated on my ISCC and put some gloss onto them to keep the shine up.  Works great if you don't wear them but cracks to high heaven once you do.  Hot, hot water with vinegar in it and a scrub brush. there are many other ways you can do it but since I don't know what coating you have on it I would recommend that see a shoe store about something to strip it back to the leather.



I think something like a UCR will work better.

Well my oxfords are still sitting in their box (with no chance of being worn)


----------



## 40below (23 May 2008)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Rather than using a knife, use ultra fine steel wool.  It's available at most hardware stores, usually in the paint section.  Use it lightly along with hot water.  Make sure that you rinse off the shoes/boot well before polishing.  You sometimes leave little bits of the steel wool on the shoe/boot.



Funny, I had this same problem with a pair of Florsheims that I bought recently. They were apparently treated with some sort of no-maintenance finish that repels salt while at the same time gives them a kind of crappy half-shine (at best). Maybe shoe makers are doing this routinely for people who can't be bothered shining their shoes. Anyway, when I tried to polish them, the Kiwi wouldn't stick as described. I used some very fine steel wool (grade 0000) that I use on my wood furniture, it's almost like cotton wool in texture, and it was enough to strip the coating then they finally took a shine. You could probably use the next grade up, 000, which is a little rougher, most hardware places sell it and even Canadian Tire, IIRC, but I wouldn't use a kitchen scouring pad because you might really gouge the leather.


----------



## Guardsman (23 May 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. The blade and hot water seemed to work, only scrapping very lightly. When ever it started to peel I'd add more polish and if it kept dpoing it I'd put the boot down for about an hour to let it dry off, then wipe off the excess and start over. Finally the boots are almost up to standard. Thanks again for all the help and useful tips, it was very much appreciated!


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 May 2008)

Guardsman said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the tips. The blade and hot water seemed to work, only scrapping very lightly. When ever it started to peel I'd add more polish and if it kept dpoing it I'd put the boot down for about an hour to let it dry off, then wipe off the excess and start over. Finally the boots are almost up to standard. Thanks again for all the help and useful tips, it was very much appreciated!



Good Lord. I wonder if they calculated the cost (in time) of shining these things properly into the overall budget for the 'Oxford Project'. I'm sure we could cure Cancer if we pooled all the time and effort wasted due to a defective product  ;D


----------



## pstrois (4 Nov 2008)

Ok, this is a big issue, DEU boots, Ive heard many story's about the best techniques to go about to make them shine. All of them are extremely time consuming. .. exept maybe painting them, but be ready to answer some questions if you do that.

Alright So I had a paradeless and inspectionless summer, so I decided to re-do my Parade boots.

Remember that if you do what I tell you , you will destroy your current finish and hafto work extra hard this week. But It could work if your boots are cracking alot, or simply chipping away. I used to be in cadets and find that the new model vibram boots are realy tough to get a good base on.
So 
I worked a little and this method will give you certain good results.

First you will need a Mop Sink close by, 

Use HOT water and a Heavy bristled Nylon brush! And a small dull bladed knife.

GIVER! SCRAP THEM BOOTS!

Make shure all the polish is off them( or it will render your work useless), Use your finger-nail to check. 
GOOD LIGHTING HELPS FOR THIS

NOW!

Get your Scotch Bright pad and Buff the leather, work it untill it seems worn, Especialy the toe cap. Dont worry this will make a poreous base for the coats of polish to adhear to.

RINCE with HOt water!!!


NOW!

Apply a light coat of polish, leave it on boot for the night and the following day, brush shine when you shine your Combats' AZN
Repeat this step untill you can tell that the worn leather on your cap is nicely brush shined and seems ready for SPIT.

Ok!!!!
If your still with me.. 

GO TO CANEX or wherever you get your polish, Get a new can of polish(make shure your can is not stale canex screwed me a few times, so now I check) AND RAG!!! *VERY IMPORTANT!* NEW= No dust Crap... = NICE SPIT!


Alright!

Now Spit like usual.. no secrets here..

Light coats 
and time, get rid of them clowdy spots,

After each coat, put your laces on and walk a bit, polish will crack naturaly,,, RINCE WITH COLD WATER

NOT HOT.. HOT WILL SCRAP YOUR BOOTS!


VOILA!

DEs super belle bottes de parades..

Sorry for any typing mistakes..


thanks for any feedback!


pstrois!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Nov 2008)

They are actually called ankle boots vice DEU boots, and capital letters used in written correspondence are usually interpreted as yelling.

Here is another variation of what you've posted, and the one I am using on my new ankle boots from LogistikUnicorps:  http://www.stompersboots.com/extras/spitshine.txt

While I am sure your boots look great in your opinion, I for one do not want to gouge the sh*t out of my boots with a heavy nylon brush, as I know the polish makes them shiny by filling in the little holes, cracks, etc in the leather.  I'd not want to potentially add more scratches to the leather.


----------



## IntlBr (4 Nov 2008)

Spend the summer with the Ceremonial Guard.


----------



## pstrois (5 Nov 2008)

Dont be a worry wart Eye in the sky, I wasint yelling at you..........................
....................... 

Now I have a few points that were brought to my attention while reading the article you refered me to....

First! 

the article itself dates from 1999 in which case the newer VIBRAM soles were not in service yet...
Anyways. 


Secondly! 

Step 4:
Now here comes the technology: After you have applied the polish to the boot,
take a hair dryer using the hot setting, and slowly blast hot air over the boot.
You will see the polish melt briefly as the hot air does its thing. This melts
the polish into the leather.


Ya shure,, a hair dryer is big 21st century technology eh.
That actualy dry's the leather and makes the boot crack. Been there done that .. Burn shines or any kind of heat will scrap boots

Thirdly!

There usually comes a time, when the old polish is chipped, flaking off in places,
and/or has major scratches, that your only option is to strip the polish off the
entire pair of boots and start afresh. US military tradition requires the old
polish to be stripped on a regular basis. Canadian and British tradition is to
build up layers of polish over the years. Choose your tradition!


Well how about ... This is not about technology or tradition but simply physics. 
How to make the least amount of layers on your boots with them sticking permanently and not flaking off....

 8)


Cheers

La vie est belle


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2008)

pstrois said:
			
		

> Dont be a worry wart Eye in the sky, I wasint yelling at you..........................
> .......................



Who said I was worried.  I don't worry.   :   If I did, it wouldn't be by you, or about boot polishing or capital letters on a website.  I was subtly trying to point out that your post was presented stupidly IMO.  You missed that.

Technology?  Tradition?   ???

Anyways, I've already used way too many keystrokes on this one.  

Play safe!


----------



## pstrois (5 Nov 2008)

I reply,
If you beleive that because I posted with capital letters _Stupidly_ posting .. Perhaps you should rethink your attitude on life, and perhaps get off that computer from time to time and actualy spend some time off this site. Sorry No offence, but I truly think your lacking intergrity,  by thinking you have put too many keystrokes on this thread, If but all I should be the one not responding to that. 

Anyways Il be around, reading, pondering  and probably posting stupidly some no good keystroke limit slurrs


Bonne soirée camarade


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I was subtly trying to point out that your post was presented stupidly IMO.  You missed that.



I said presented stupidly, and I also said IMO, which I am entitled to, just like everyone else, yourself included.  

I won't be enticed into your *sticks and stones might break my bones* game.  I spend lots of time off my computer, this site and you have no idea what my attitude on life is Pierre, sitting up there on PRETC as you await your Lineman 3s course, having been in since what, January 13th of this year?  

It was constructive criticism, not a personal attack.   :

Try using the Spell Check feature, it works.


----------



## xena (5 Nov 2008)

pstrois said:
			
		

> I used to be in cadets...



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76543.0.html


----------



## Towards_the_gap (5 Nov 2008)

You should get out more. Barrie has an awesome nightlife I hear.

Boots really aren't that big a deal in the field army (real world).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Nov 2008)

Boot polishing has been done to death on this site. No need to flog another thread on the subject.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## clarkey211 (14 Jan 2009)

hey i recently bought some grafter boots, but after endless polishing whenever i wear them the polish just flakes off,
anyone got any ideas on how to prevent the flaking??


----------



## Gunnar (14 Jan 2009)

I'm not military, so take this for what it's worth....

I wore mine in the shower, and cleaned off all the old polish with a brillo pad.  Then started applying polish from scratch.  Soon, after many, many small circles, I was able to get that mirror shine.

Polish still tends to flake from flexure points however.

Hope this helps.


----------



## clarkey211 (14 Jan 2009)

nahh i think there are better ways of doing it cas im not to partial to putting my boots in a shower tbh lol, but thanks for the idea


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2009)

What has to be done is all the old polish must be striped off, try doing a search of this site it is mentioned somewhere.


----------



## kkwd (14 Jan 2009)

Make sure your boots are broken in before you polish them. They will flake for sure around the places that flex when you walk. As for actually taking the old polish off you better use any advice from unknown sources with caution. Just because it worked for them doesn't mean it won't damage your boots. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Jan 2009)

It sounds like to me you need to strip your boots with hot water. Once they are dry, try some leather conditioner. Let that sit.. then start with a good base coat with a blow dryer. After that.. start with the circle polishing game until you get a shine. 


I believe that is basically what a boot/shoe repair store would do anyways.


Best of luck,
Mr. Plow


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2009)

There's tons of info here already on stripping, polishing and caring for your boots.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Kevin_M (23 Feb 2009)

First off, sorry if this topic has been discussed. I did a search and didn't come up with a thread directly about this topic.

I have been using kiwi polish the first day I started wearing combat boots. We can use polish or the paste, it has to do with personal preference in the Regiment. Well actually, it just seems different people think you should use either or. Some members tell me to shine them others say to use the paste.

I like having shiny boots, makes you look better at garrison and on course. I was told that it wrecks the boots, makes them unable to breathe.

Anyone have opinions on this? I want to keep using polish on the boots but I don't want to get screwed up feet in the field.

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> it has to do with personal preference in the Regiment.



Tell your regiment to read the instructions that come with the new boots and have a good look at what is issued with them.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> .......
> I like having shiny boots, makes you look better at garrison and on course.




That tells us a lot.




			
				Kevin_M said:
			
		

> I was told that it wrecks the boots, makes them unable to breathe.



You were told correct.   That is why they issue you the paste.


----------



## lennoj (23 Feb 2009)

mkIII's and mkIV's use your kiwi polish

for the wet weathers use the paste to darken them, as mentioned before. I don't know if you know this so just an FYI: don't wear your wet weathers in the winter, the soles freeze. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## chris_log (24 Feb 2009)

lennoj said:
			
		

> mkIII's and mkIV's use your kiwi polish
> 
> for the wet weathers use the paste to darken them, as mentioned before. I don't know if you know this so just an FYI: don't wear your wet weathers in the winter, the soles freeze. I found that out the hard way.



Unless you're on course in Gagetown...then by golly you'll put kiwi polish on your WWB's regardless of whether it ruins them or not. And who gets left explaining to stores why you screwed up your boots....not the staff.


----------



## Larkvall (16 Jun 2009)

Army News story on boots.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCL-30yyY4s


----------



## Theweatherman (31 Jul 2009)

NightSins said:
			
		

> mkIII's and mkIV's use your kiwi polish
> 
> for the wet weathers use the paste to darken them, as mentioned before. I don't know if you know this so just an FYI: don't wear your wet weathers in the winter, the soles freeze. I found that out the hard way.



Oh man the bruises... better off wearing roller skates on a floor made of ball bearings then the wet weathers in winter in my opinion.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jul 2009)

For the Boot General Purpose (or whatever they're called) use the paste.


Shiny boots are fine...for a DEU parade. It really is too bad some people can't or won't climb into the 21st century.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Jul 2009)

Here's my opinion that's usually worth a pinch or two of salt:
Ankle boots for parades, Kiwi polish and clothe with some elbow grease:
Ankle boots for work, Kiwi polish and brushes:
Combat boots,(if they're still around) Kiwi polish and brush shone to remove scuffs and dirt:
WWB Summer, paste;
WWB Winter, paste.
I've had a pair of WWB summer for about a year and they feel like a pair of slippers. Pretty good in the winter too, especially jumping in and out of heavy equipment during snow events and ice. 
I'm about to go get my second pair.  I'm a bit old school and still have a pair of Kodiak safety boots, that feel like wearing 10lbs of steel! Oh, and they got Kiwi and brush shone....I usually do my boots about once a month or so, whenever the WO starts looking down.
HeeHee, I'm AF and work in dirt!  Clean safety boots are not priority.


----------



## masters (27 Sep 2009)

ARMYboi69(Banned) said:
			
		

> Matt,
> With your technique, you use Cold Water... But Hot Water would heat up the Polish more so it would spread onto the boot more evenly.
> 
> What does Cold do differently then Hot?




hot makes the polish thinner and it makes it easier to apply the polish


----------



## Topgun (22 May 2010)

I have been told that if you start out your parade boots with a few coats of regular polish before putting on parade gloss it will reduce the chipping of the polish off the toe of the boot. I have also been told to score the boot before starting with just parade gloss. I am getting tired of redoing my boots or starting new ones because the polish keeps chipping. Does anyone have any tried and true methods for preventing the chipping off of the toe of these new parade boots, or is it just a result of the finish on these new boots?


----------



## SeanNewman (22 May 2010)

I am getting sick of it myself, too.  Almost time to contemplate cheating    and buying a pair of closely matched patent leather.


----------



## Etienne (22 May 2010)

Or come to Valcatraz and have them painted..


----------



## Occam (22 May 2010)

Etienne said:
			
		

> Or come to Valcatraz and have them painted..



Leather Luster?


----------



## chrisf (22 May 2010)

"Crap, we've got to wear our dress boots for this... I hate polishing boots"
"You should try my secret method..."
"What's that?"
"Just not doing it"
".... that's brilliant!"


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

mloc said:
			
		

> I have been told that if you start out your parade boots with a few coats of regular polish before putting on parade gloss it will reduce the chipping of the polish off the toe of the boot. I have also been told to score the boot before starting with just parade gloss. I am getting tired of redoing my boots or starting new ones because the polish keeps chipping. Does anyone have any tried and true methods for preventing the chipping off of the toe of these new parade boots, or is it just a result of the finish on these new boots?



Hope this helps you:
Topic: "I need some good tips on how to shine my boots."
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/16692/post-75751.html#msg75751

Topic: "Shoe shine help":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/34957/post-275012.html#msg275012

I like this one  
Topic: "I hate Parade boots":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/60391/post-561005.html#msg561005


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2010)

Follow the links provided.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## charlaje (23 Sep 2010)

... are killing me.  People wearing them should be charged on the spot.   We had a boot inspection today and some people had the balls to show up with them.  No one said a word.  Is it accepted? are there a lot of people wearing them without consequences?  Give me one reason other than just being a lazy cheat why you would do that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2010)

Never heard of painted parade boots. I have seen floor wax used, but I've never seen any painted.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

I've heard of high gloss spray paint used and I do agree that it should not be allowed. I believe the dress regulations even state that the boots are to be polished with boot polish.


----------



## Sub_Guy (23 Sep 2010)

I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier ass for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2010)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier *** for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?



Heretic! Fetch the pitchfork and torches....


----------



## Occam (23 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I've heard of high gloss spray paint used and I do agree that it should not be allowed. I believe the dress regulations even state that the boots are to be polished with boot polish.



Nothing in the dress regs about boot polish.  It only states "Shoes leather, oxfords, pumps, and boots ankle shall be clean and shone at all times".



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Never heard of painted parade boots. I have seen floor wax used, but I've never seen any painted.



Leather Luster

I don't know about any recent uses, but the entire (Naval) Royal Guard for Prince Charles and Princess Di at Expo '86 in Vancouver wore Leather Lustered ankle boots.  They look pretty good, almost too shiny like patent leather.  You have to dull them down a bit with wax polish.  They tend to crack after about a year of use.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Sep 2010)

Personal discipline and pride~~highly shone with elbow grease and kiwi polish to a high shine...ever since my cadet days 1976 to now...mind you, my oxfords have taken a dive since I wear them with my kilt in the pipe band...    iper:


----------



## Strike (23 Sep 2010)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier *** for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?





			
				BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Personal discipline and pride *and integrity*



Pretty sure they didn't teach you to paint your boots on basic.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Sep 2010)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier *** for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?


I do see what the "big deal" is. Like someone else said, pride and integrity.


----------



## GK .Dundas (23 Sep 2010)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier *** for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?


WHAT!...Oh yeah that's right  you're air force, never mind it doesn't matter.


----------



## ballz (23 Sep 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they didn't teach you to paint your boots on basic.



I don't want to enter mudslinging contest WRT elbow grease vs brains, but that's a bad argument.

On basic you iron your clothes, but I sure don't see anybody here advocating you shouldn't just go to the drycleaners once a week and pay 50 cents a shirt (I still don't understand how they make money) in the real world. But, that's the rules.

They teach you not to burn threads off your uniform, which is just stupid, but... that's the rules.

They teach act like non-issued footwear / kit is a bad thing... but, afterall, that is the rules...


Anyway, my point is... there's a lot of stuff in basic that doesn't apply afterward...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Sep 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> They teach you not to burn threads off your uniform, which is just stupid, but... that's the rules.



Funny I teach BMQ's to burn off threads......


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> Anyway, my point is... there's a lot of stuff in basic that doesn't apply afterward...



I'm with you, ballz.  As I mentioned before, Leather Luster has been around since _at least_ 1986, so it's not new.  Surely if the numerous dress committees over the years found a problem with it, the dress regs would stipulate Kiwi polish only by now.  There are plenty of things done at BMQ for a reason, but once out in the real world, there are more efficient and effective ways of doing things than those taught to those who don't know any better during BMQ.


----------



## ballz (24 Sep 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Funny I teach BMQ's to burn off threads......



I'm pretty sure it actually is in the dress regs that loose threads aren't allowed to be burned off since it's a fire hazard. I was taught this at St. Jean and also at the 2 RNfldR weekend basic that I attended prior to BMOQ. I don't have the resources to look that up however.

In St. Jean you are specifically told you're not allowed to burn threads because it's a fire hazard, and that you should carry around nail clippers to clip the threads off. People got swiped if they were caught burning threads.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2010)

Perhaps, if you didn't use flammable coating on your boots, wax in the trouser seams, plastic spacers in your sleeve rolls. lacquer in the creases, you wouldn't self immolate when you tried to burn off your threads. 

We don't accept shortcuts for a reason.

Try old fashioned elbow grease, instead of the easy way out.

Christ almighty, use some fucking initiative. It's no wonder our new leaders today can't make a simple, life saving decision. They can't even spend ten minutes on a pair of boots to make themselves look better than a flat faced civvy.

I find it both comical and sad when we have to have a discussion on people too stupid not to set themselves on fire. The same people that we are allowing to enter into our exalted profession of arms. The same people we are abdicating our sovereignty and safety to.

If you can't take the pride to spend ten minutes on your boots, you don't have the pride to spend ten hours on repairing\ working on\ driving\ living on my ship, aircraft, tank or truck. Get away from me and my equipment. I don't want to die because your a lazy shit that feels it's worthless to shine your boots.

If you can't make the connection, you're another I don't want touching my equipment, or training my people.

You better understand that you are part of a team. That team is expected to work in harmony and follow the same protocols.

People die in our profession, and the person that cuts corners on shining boots, will use a piece of wire where it specifies a cotter pin........and someone will die because of the lazy shit.

That's why we make you polish your boots and have some pride in what you belong to. 

We don't want you to look pretty. If we did, you'd be allowed patent leather shoes like the US.

We just don't want one of your team members to die because someone is slack and idle.


----------



## chrisf (24 Sep 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> In St. Jean you are specifically told you're not allowed to burn threads because it's a fire hazard, and that you should carry around nail clippers to clip the threads off. People got swiped if they were caught burning threads.



There's a reason we burn, not snip threads, it prevents further fraying, at least with the synthetic threads.

That being said, I had to put out a pants fire once (Seriously... pants fire... don't you hate pants?)... somone had burned threads on a pair of pants hanging in a locker, and walked away, not realising the thread was still smouldering... the shaggy bits on the sand traps caught fire, and the pants went up... lesson learned? Attention to detail. If you're going to burn the threads, make sure the damned fire is out!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> There's a reason we burn, not snip threads, it prevents further fraying, at least with the synthetic threads.
> 
> That being said, I had to put out a pants fire once (Seriously... pants fire... don't you hate pants?)... somone had burned threads on a pair of pants hanging in a locker, and walked away, not realising the thread was still smouldering... the shaggy bits on the sand traps caught fire, and the pants went up... lesson learned? Attention to detail. If you're going to burn the threads, make sure the damned fire is out!



Like was stated. Too stupid to be with us on the battelfield.

We have to get away from the kumbaya, everyone can be whatever they want attitude.

Some people are too stupid to belong. That's why we have fast food restaurants.


----------



## captloadie (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like was stated. Too stupid to be with us on the battlefield.
> 
> We have to get away from the kumbaya, everyone can be whatever they want attitude.
> 
> Some people are too stupid to belong. That's why we have fast food restaurants.



Its nice to see that some people have never made mistakes in their life, or were born all knowing. Yes, walking away is stupid, but really, kick them out because at 18 or 19 they haven't matured enough or had enough life lessons shows an alarming amount of intolerance.

I'd agree that taking shortcuts that don't make things more efficient, or bite you in the rear later are not good. But not all shortcuts are bad. If you can paint your boots, or burn shine them or whatever and they don't crack or look like s*** after the first half a dozen drill movements, then that is being efficient. Especially if it allows someone ten extra minutes to study their fieldcraft, or help out a bud. Don't equate shortcuts to being lazy. 

And for all the Army folk who will just spout off because I'm Airforce, I pose this question: How many time on the battlefield do you improvise, or change the tactics from "what the regs say" because it works better?


----------



## ballz (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps, if you didn't use flammable coating on your boots, wax in the trouser seams, plastic spacers in your sleeve rolls. lacquer in the creases, you wouldn't self immolate when you tried to burn off your threads.



I didn't say I didn't burn threads because it's a fire hazard, I said it says in the dress regs we're not supposed to because it's a fire hazard.

I burn my threads off, and obviously so do you, and that is exactly my point.

So you can take your immature "you're too stupid and lazy to (burn your threads / shine your boots / make life-saving decisions)" comments to somebody else, since you were either too stupid or lazy or read and comprehend what I said.

The "discussion" wasn't about people being too stupid not to catch themselves on fire, it was simply stating that what the specific rules say and what we are taught to do on basic doesn't always hold up afterward.

For the record, I shine my boots with kiwi polish and elbow grease, maybe or maybe not because haven't found a more efficient method that produces the same results. Either way, like I said, when it comes to the mudslinging contest, now a "monkeys throwing their own s**t at each other" contest, about whether it's laziness or whether it's efficiency, I care not. I happen to be on the fence about it, and was just trying to point out that an argument for one side didn't hold much water.

You can go back to throwing your feces now. Out.


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

I'm going to have to chime in and say that some of the comments are way over the edge as well.  If you look at the Leather Luster instructions, you'll see the following:



> PREPARATION:
> 
> 1. THIS MUST BE DONE IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA.
> 
> ...



Does that look like a shortcut, or an easy way out?

I did this to my boots 25 years ago for the Royal Guard, because we were ordered to.  It was anything but a shortcut.  It took about three days of prep and execution to get the boots looking perfect.  That said, the only maintenance needed for about 12 months following was a quick swipe with a cloth, but in the end you'd probably spend the same amount of time on your boots over the course of a year using either the Leather Luster or Kiwi polish method.  The Leather Luster boots just looked better, longer - with a initial high amount of effort but near zero maintenance.  At this stage of my career I don't use Leather Luster myself, because I have an aversion to painting anything, whether it be my boots, or the bathroom walls at my wife's request.   ;D

As for the argument that if I'm too lazy to "properly" (which is incorrect to start with because the dress regs don't say kiwi polish is to be used exclusively) polish my boots, then I'm liable to take shortcuts in maintaining my radar/navigational aids/radios/computer networks/etc., then I would argue that the opposite is true.  I use my experience in knowing what shortcuts more efficient methods I can take that aren't going to harm anyone (burn shining my boots, for example, if I get one day's notice for a parade - which isn't unusual) so that I have time to do my primary job by the book, given the fact that for one reason or another, my section is like everyone else's and we're overworked and undermanned.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2010)

People just have to quit taking things so personal. Nothing I said was pointed at either the OP or anyone else here. Mind, if the parade boot fits, etc. 

If you have never come across someone in the Forces that you have watched and said " How the frig did they get in", you've been living in a closet.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> People just have to quit taking things so personal. Nothing I said was pointed at either the OP or anyone else here. Mind, if the parade boot fits, etc.
> 
> If you have never come across someone in the Forces that you have watched and said "* How the frig did they get in*", you've been living in a closet.



I say that several times a week.


----------



## captloadie (24 Sep 2010)

The question shouldn't be how did they get in, but why are they still here. A plug can only slide through for so long on his/her own. After that, it is the CoC that isn't doing their job, usually because its easier to pawn them off on someone else then following the process.


----------



## gaspasser (24 Sep 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Personal discipline and pride and integrity.  Pretty sure they didn't teach you to paint your boots on basic.



Thanks Strike, forgot about that one, it was a fast post and I was cheesed at the thought of "painted boots"  !!!  :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Never heard of painted parade boots. I have seen floor wax used, but I've never seen any painted.



May I remind you of the day when they replaced the can of Silicone treatment for our boots that had Blackener (?) in it with two equal sized cans; one of silicone and one of liquid black polish?  If one only used the "Black" can, it was the same as painting your boots.  It looked sharp for a couple of hours and then it began to peel.  Nothing like having boots that were peeling like the paint on a derelict house.

The other downside of that ‘paint’ was it tended to rot your boot leather.


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If you have never come across someone in the Forces that you have watched and said " How the frig did they get in", you've been living in a closet.



That's a red herring.  I look at plenty of people on a daily basis and say that, but it's not because of how their boots are shined, it's because they're a bag of hammers with no common sense and couldn't care less about how things work outside of their little bubble.

I've yet to come across it, but if one of my subordinates paints his boots and they look shiny, they're going to get top marks from me for dress and deportment.  If those in charge of dress policy don't like painted boots, they should address it via the dress regs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> May I remind you of the day when they replaced the can of Silicone treatment for our boots that had Blackener (?) in it with two equal sized cans; one of silicone and one of liquid black polish?  If one only used the "Black" can, it was the same as painting your boots.  It looked sharp for a couple of hours and then it began to peel.  Nothing like having boots that were peeling like the paint on a derelict house.
> 
> The other downside of that ‘paint’ was it tended to rot your boot leather.



That was for our combat boots though George, not our parade boots.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Sep 2010)

Boots is boots, expediency is expediency.  If it was okay to put that authorized nasty black silicone on your combat boots, why not to paint your parade boots?  Just FYI,  I never used either substance on any footwear, a purely personal decision.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That was for our combat boots though George, not our parade boots.



True, but many of the products on the market at the time, had the same effects.  I saw guys using the Kiwi liquid polish and eventually the boots looked like crap after a few applications.  Not too often did one see a truly mirror shine with these products.


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> True, but many of the products on the market at the time, had the same effects.  I saw guys using the Kiwi liquid polish and eventually the boots looked like crap after a few applications.  Not too often did one see a truly mirror shine with these products.



I can tell you that if the boots are properly prepared, and the Leather Luster is properly applied, the boots look like mirrors - almost cartoonishly so.  As I mentioned before, we put a little Kiwi polish on them afterwards to take down the shine a few notches.

Unfortunately, after about a year, they pretty much shatter like a pane of glass, and have to be stripped to bare leather and redone.


----------



## Trinity (24 Sep 2010)

For a short time I used Master Spray Shine.  It works great but it cracks in the folds of your shoes/boots.  It was best only for the toes and heels.  Scuffs could be fixed in seconds.  The allure of it wore off after a while and I found hard work was more desirable and more effective in the end.


----------



## Franko (24 Sep 2010)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I do not see what the big deal is, why would someone spend all night busting thier ass for the perfect shine, when they could accomplish it in minutes?



Nice troll. Better explain yourself.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## MJP (24 Sep 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Nice troll. Better explain yourself.
> 
> *The Army.ca Staff*



I agree with him, Kat and others in that if it is a more efficient and allowed then go for it.  I fail to see how his comment is trolling unless I am missing some nuance somewhere.


----------



## Franko (24 Sep 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> I agree with him, Kat and others in that if it is a more efficient and allowed then go for it.  I fail to see how his comment is trolling unless I am missing some nuance somewhere.



No backing up of anything at all....a comment guaranteed to get people riled up and it did in spades.

For cripes sake, it's shining boots. Not painting the Mona Lisa.          :


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> No backing up of anything at all....a comment guaranteed to get people riled up and it did in spades.
> 
> For cripes sake, it's shining boots. Not painting the Mona Lisa.          :



To be fair, it was the OP (a one-hook Pte) who stirred the pot suggesting that wearers of painted boots should be summarily charged (with what, I'm not quite sure), when s/he wasn't even aware that there isn't anything in the dress regs prohibiting it.

Regardless, I don't think it's on the national dress committee's radar, else I think we'd have seen something official on the subject in the last 25+ years.


----------



## Stoker (24 Sep 2010)

I shine my foot ware and blacken my sea boots. I know a few that take a shortcut and use the spray on and what not. If its not in the reg's then so what, its up to them if they want to shine with polish or not. I have bigger things to worry about than to worry if someone is not using polish or not. They are still shined are they not?, but in a different way.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Sep 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Nice troll. Better explain yourself.
> 
> *The Army.ca Staff*



Explain?

No problem.

Personally I use polish and a cloth, and I find polishing boots to be somewhat relaxing.

I found that during my PLQ that the staff tried to induce extra stress by telling you to work on your boots, and surprisingly some of my course mates would stress about it.  What ended up happening is that some folks would spend way too much time polishing their boots and less time on other things.  I personally had one inspection where I was told that I had to work on the boots, and that there better be a big improvement for the next inspection (next day).

Well do you think I touched my boots that night? No, I did not, because I spent my time prepping a lecture and memorizing some drill movements for instruction.  When it was all said and done at the end of the night, I went to bed.  Sleep is much more important than a shine, I knew that a crappy shine was not going to get me RTU'd, but screwing up a lecture or something else would. That would have been a good night for a so-called boot polish short cut.  The next morning, I was told that the boots were looking good, and it was clear that I worked on them.  Sure I worked on them, I moved them from the bed to the floor, then back to the bed for inspection.

I always thought of the "work on your boots" comment to be one that was said so you didn't have recruits sitting around with idle time. If someone has a busy schedule and they decide to paint their boots, or whatever they do, and happen to get a spectacular shine, then go for it.  I do not see a problem with that, if it works and it looks good then go for it.  If it frees up more time for studying/prepping then I see it as a good thing, whatever works for the individual.  For me the best method is the traditional one, its easy and I know I won't screw up my boots.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Sep 2010)

3 pages on shining or painting boots, seriously!!!  

But I do have 1 quick question:  How does not polishing boots or painting boots show a lack of integrity or a lack of discipline in my primary military function?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Sep 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 3 pages on shining or painting boots, seriously!!!
> 
> But I do have 1 quick question:  How does not polishing boots or painting boots show a lack of integrity or a lack of discipline in my primary military function?



Well, my "extrapolation" is, 

-if you can't take care of your footwear, how can you take care of your uniform?
-if you can't take care of your uniform, how can you take care of a weapon?
-if you can't take  care of your weapon, how can you take care of your buddy?
-if you can't take care of your buddy, how can you take care of Bravo?
-etc....

It may be a really archaic way of looking at things, but it's worked for me in Civy jobs for 15+ years....
And worked well.


I get that from boots.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Well, my "extrapolation" is,
> 
> -if you can't take care of your footwear, how can you take care of your uniform?
> -if you can't take care of your uniform, how can you take care of a weapon?
> ...



So if I haven't shone/blackened my boots in 6+ months it means I cannot fly my airplane properly?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Well, my "extrapolation" is,
> 
> -if you can't take care of your footwear, how can you take care of your uniform?
> -if you can't take care of your uniform, how can you take care of a weapon?
> ...



Sorry, I'm not making the connection.  I was never a postcard soldier, but my weapon was always clean, my vehicle was always ready to go, mechanical failure notwithstanding, and for the most part I could be counted on to have my comrades' backs.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Sep 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not making the connection.  I was never a postcard soldier, but my weapon was always clean, my vehicle was always ready to go, mechanical failure notwithstanding, and for the most part I could be counted on to have my comrades' backs.



See, I commented on MY experience, and opinion....I was a PRes. fella who judged my peers on things like "Dress & Deportment"....(I know, it's gayer that Elton with a purse full of Rainbows)....

In my current/former situation, the way people present themselves is important.

As for SupersonicMax, & Kat Stevens, (and loads of other posters on here),.....I think REAL TIME performance is the important thing.....and you've proved that...but I don't think comparing boots to planes falling out of the sky is all that "valid".


Shoot, I see the whole "BOOTS" thing as a metaphor.

If you can take care of the "small" things, you have the capacity to take care of the "big" things.

That's what I was going for......


----------



## ballz (25 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Well, my "extrapolation" is,
> 
> -if you can't take care of your footwear, how can you take care of your uniform?
> -if you can't take care of your uniform, how can you take care of a weapon?
> ...



But the boots are shiny and polished? How is it not taking care of them?

When I think of integrity and boots, I think of an NCO who uses "x" method of polishing his boots, which makes them awesome, and then telling his subbies they aren't allowed to use "x" method... and then of course gives it to them cause his boots are shinier.... Now that would be a lack of integrity...

Or sure, even if you were going against the dress regs, you could make an argument that you're lacking integrity (a somewhat lacking argument at that)... but as has been pointed out, that's just not the case....

Like I said, I use elbow grease because it works and I can attain and maintain the standard I need to... but if I could drop my boots off somewhere and pay 50 bucks and get them back looking like mirrors and only need to maintain them... I'd pay the 50 bucks... just like I pay the drycleaners to iron and put creases in my CF shirts and stuff...

Does anybody think I lack integrity because I go to the drycleaners instead of ironing my own shirts? Seriously, I'm curious...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Sep 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So if I haven't shone/blackened my boots in 6+ months it means I cannot fly my airplane properly?  Or am I missing something?



Yup, no doubt about it

From what I understand as a Chemist, (obviously the first person you go to for flight dynamics), your flight will plummet.

Problem being, your aircraft load is ÈsupposedÈ to take into account the average weight of each crew member....including NTS.....footwear, and ancillary.......

If you are 6 months short on polish......whole dynamic changes.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Sep 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> But the boots are shiny and polished? How is it not taking care of them?
> 
> When I think of integrity and boots, I think of an NCO who uses "x" method of polishing his boots, which makes them awesome, and then telling his subbies they aren't allowed to use "x" method... and then of course gives it to them cause his boots are shinier.... Now that would be a lack of integrity...
> 
> ...



Yup....total integrity fail.

You are an elbow grease advocate, but you take your shirts out.....

But.....this depends on your rung in the hierarchy.

New fella......no vendors.....its a course, treat it as such.

Seasoned.....shoot, you could probably get your whole kit ironed, and nobody would say boo.

IMHO, the standards set, like oh, I dunno....BOOTS......is part of that training.


Comparing untrained vs. trained vs. seasoned people is like comparing apples & roof trusses.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Sep 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not making the connection.  I was never a postcard soldier, but my weapon was always clean, my vehicle was always ready to go, mechanical failure notwithstanding, and for the most part I could be counted on to have my comrades' backs.



Well then, you've proved the analogy.

That's exactly it.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Sep 2010)

I would say the opposite.  I couldn't give a flying rats rectum if or how a troops boots are shiny.  Is his gear squared away and does he know his shit?  Good enough.  This whole thing takes me back to my (first) CLC; 

Course officer- " How can you expect to be trusted to lead Canadian soldiers into battle when you can't get your black socks rolled into little canoes properly??"  
 Me- "Ummmm....."


----------



## ballz (25 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Yup....total integrity fail.
> 
> You are an elbow grease advocate, but you take your shirts out.....



Well I'm not an "advocate" at all...



			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> But.....this depends on your rung in the hierarchy.
> 
> New fella......no vendors.....its a course, treat it as such.
> 
> ...



Now, that's interesting... seems to me that is the exact opposite of integrity, but I am just a New Fella...

Like I said, on a course like Basic where the point is about many things like hard work and long days, attention to detail, etc, I can see why it's an integrity issue... otherwise... I don't get ??? I will retreat back to observing...


----------



## Nauticus (25 Sep 2010)

If the CF regs don't specifically say you *can* or *cannot* paint your boots, then to me, it sounds like this should be up to your CoC.

So with that said, I believe the correct response would be to go to your chain of command and bring it up to them. They will give you a definitive answer on whether or not they accept boots that are shined in an nontraditional way.


----------



## DirtyDog (25 Sep 2010)

I had a coursemate in battle school take his parade boots into an auto body shop and they did a terrific job that seemed to resist cracking and was flexible.  Of course it was a little too perfect and the DS coerced him into a confession into what he had done before making him takes his gerber to the boots and destroy the finish.

I've always thought it was a decent idea and have thought about giving it a try on a spare set of boots.  I had never heard of Leather Luster but I am intrigued.


----------



## Franko (25 Sep 2010)

Enough is enough.

The fact that at least a few serving members think that it's acceptable demonstrates to me that there is a problem in the CF, in both discipline and leadership. 

I suggest that if you think it's acceptable to paint your boots or not shine them at all, you'd better take a hard look at the Regs and at yourself as a soldier and as a leader; as pointed out by a couple of MWOs already.

If you can not or will not take the time to make yourself properly presentable to either your peers, subordinates, superiors or the Canadian public....you have been led astray by someone in your past. Full stop.



This is now locked.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Will anyone care to share their best method for shining their combat boots? I have been trying alot of different techniques and I know they're not supposed to have a huge shine like parade boots but I still need them to look shinyish. ???

Thanks  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2010)

There's a few threads here on polishing boots, both parade and combat.

Here's two:

Mark III Boots - Polishing

How to polish new boots

Use the search function.  There's probably several more.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks alot ! 

cheers


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Well this thread was really usefull!


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Oct 2010)

DominikEthier said:
			
		

> Will anyone care to share their best method for shining their combat boots? I have been trying alot of different techniques and I know they're not supposed to have a huge shine like parade boots but I still need them to look shinyish. ???
> 
> Thanks  ;D



Don't. I can't make it simpler than that. 

Combat boots are made for combat. They should therefore need to be only clean and black. A can of Kiwi, a large brush, and elbow grease should be all you need.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

Sounds good, also what are the maple leafs below our profile name, I've seen people wit 5 red ones and such.


----------



## kolkol (14 Nov 2010)

So I kind of messed up a pair of my parade boots in basic, and need to start over, but don't know how to go about it...any suggestions?


----------



## Task (14 Nov 2010)

As long as you messed it up with just bad polishing hot tap water will work.


----------



## Pusser (14 Nov 2010)

And don't fall for that old wives' tale about using a lighter.


----------



## chrisf (14 Nov 2010)

Unless your plan is to douse them in gasoline, set them on fire, and deny all knowledge. 

Because that would be pretty cool, even if contrary to enviromental standards...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2010)

Before you start yet another topic on Boots, as I know your next question after stripping the boots is how to polish them, look at these topics:

How to polish new boots.

Mark III Boots - Polishing...

More on Boot Burning?

Boot shining

Painted parade boots... 

Shining combat boots 

Shining oxfords 

I think that is enough for now.  You can find more with a SEARCH.  I am going back to reading for my own pleasure.


----------



## charlaje (14 Nov 2010)

I use a hairdryer and a soft cloth,  it does a clean job.  I did that once on the pair I own for two years, I have been struggling with these of late, the leather is bumpy around the sole, I cant get a consistent shine all around... The old model with the hard thin sole was so much better, but these new models has been impossible for me.


----------



## chrisf (15 Nov 2010)

But so much more comfy... I haven't even had to douse a pair of the new ones with gasoline, set them on fire, and deny all knowledge.


----------



## Veovius (3 Jan 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> But so much more comfy... I haven't even had to douse a pair of the new ones with gasoline, set them on fire, and deny all knowledge.



If you do, make sure you aren't wearing them first   I think that's sub-optimal...


----------



## patrick206 (15 Feb 2011)

Could anyone tell me what parts to apply polish too? just the toe or...


----------



## JMesh (15 Feb 2011)

The whole shoe/boot should be shone. It looks really odd seeing a partly shone shoe when someones' pant leg moves as they march or when they're seated.


----------



## patrick206 (14 Mar 2011)

could anyone please tell me which part of the black gore-tex boots i should and shouldnt polish? thanks


----------



## patrick206 (14 Mar 2011)

thanks. What should i do with these black gore-texs? a lot of people say you dont polish them but the master corporal in charge says we do? any help would be appreciated


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Mar 2011)

patrick206 said:
			
		

> could anyone please tell me which part of the black gore-tex boots i should and shouldnt polish? thanks



See reply #3 to this thread.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Mar 2011)

1. You don't shine combat boots, you ensure they're clean and black. They should have given you a can of boot dressing at supply.

2. It's bad manners on this site to post your question in more than one forum.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (29 Apr 2011)

Hello, My boots are a bumpy on the toes and  I have striped them of their polish 2 times and there still not as smooth as I want them to be. 
Does anyone know how to fix them?  ???


----------



## agc (30 Apr 2011)

More polish?  The wax builds up in between the bumps and helps make a more smooth surface.  Stripping the wax off them won't solve your problem.


----------



## Cdnleaf (30 Apr 2011)

PPCLI WO said:
			
		

> 1 x Tin of Black Kiwi Polish
> 
> 1 x Kiwi Cloth
> 
> ...



 :cheers: milpoints for you.


----------



## Jaydub (30 Apr 2011)

I've spent a lot of time polishing boots.  I was in the Air Cadets, Army Reserves, and I have close to 10 years in the Regular Force Navy.  I never really got good at polishing them until a couple years ago, while on my PLQ course.
I used to use a dry cloth to dab in the polish, then dab with water, then start with the small circles.  I did that for several years, and had several years of crappy boots.  Old CPO1 Wiggins had me in his office a couple times for them during my Fleet School days.

Now, before polishing, I soak my Kiwi cloth in water and wring out until just slightly damp.  I take a dab of polish and start with the small circles.  Aside from the occasional huff of breath to fog them up, I add no moisture to the boot.  No spit, water, alcohol, or anything.  

You don't need parade gloss, heat guns, lighter fluid, etc... That very subtle change has made a world of difference, and my boots have improved a hundred fold.


----------



## dinicthus (1 May 2011)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but I found the big tin of Kiwi gave fine results for normal boot shining, but the small can *note: this is the normal small-can Kiwi, not "parade shine" Kiwi* seems to have higher ratio of solid content, so it piles up nicer and is great for very shiny shoes using the cloth and spit shine.

I had a heck of a time getting my shoes to look like obsidian with the big can, never could figure out why it didn't work out. Then I used a small can, instant change in results. Kiwi has even had, don't know if they still have it, a small can labeled "parade shine."

I theorized that the big can has more solvent for (haha) more rapid deployment, and the small can is designed specifically for that glossy shine, so it has more of the non-solvent stuff.

And I don't use actual spit if I spit-shine some shoes, because my tongue is not as clean as tap water. And, I have used a spray-bottle on "mist" setting to keep the surface moist. But, then, this isn't in a military or time-critical application, just good ol' shoes.


----------



## Jaydub (1 May 2011)

Interesting theory on the size of the cans.

I find the regular Kiwi Black Polish yields a deeper, more brilliant shine than Kiwi Parade Gloss.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2011)

I find that the big cans dry out before I can use them up.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (1 May 2011)

I was told by an old chief in my Air cadet squadron that Parade gloss melts out in the sun.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2011)

Never had my parade gloss melt, and I solely use that on my boots.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> I was told by an old chief in my Air cadet squadron that Parade gloss melts out in the sun.



That would make him, what, seventeen?
 ;D


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (1 May 2011)

I heard from a couple of cadets from when I was in Trenton that adding a penny into a can of Kiwi black shoe polish helps keep the moisture in polish. Is this true?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2011)

Closing the lid keeps the moisture in the polish.... again, I've had a small can for a few years that's still good to go.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> I heard from a couple of cadets from when I was in Trenton that adding a penny into a can of Kiwi black shoe polish helps keep the moisture in polish. Is this true?



Think about it. How much moisture is in a penny?


----------



## dinicthus (2 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Think about it. How much moisture is in a penny?



There are unconfirmed reports that a "crying dime" might contain more moisture. Research, however, is not ongoing.


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2011)

I never heard of it, or tried it. So I Googled it. This from "Cadetworld", for what it is worth...

"How to keep your shoe polish moist?": 
Question: "I've seen people put pennies in their polish.. anyone know why.. is that a way of moistening their polish?"
Answer: "some people put a drop of water on the penny. flip it over so the drop of water is trapped between the penny and the polish. it works...if the penny isn't rusted and if u push on the penny too hard, it'll crack your polish."
http://www.cadet-world.com/cwforums/showthread.php?11706-How-to-keep-your-shoe-polish-moist


----------



## dinicthus (3 May 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "...if the penny isn't rusted..."
> http://www.cadet-world.com/cwforums/showthread.php?11706-How-to-keep-your-shoe-polish-moist



I thought that part was funny.  Is there ANY water in polish? I was under the impression all the moisture was petroleum-based.


----------



## Mister Donut (15 Dec 2011)

Hi All, new here.  I realize there was a topic (that's now locked) not long ago regarding the oxfords, but I didn't see a solution (and there may not be one) in that thread.

I ordered a pair of the oxfords, and they look like a decent pair of shoes, and not too bad comfort-wise.

Now, I worked for a shoe store for 5 years, and I have to tell you, I'm having a helluva time keeping the polish on these things as well.  After a polish, they look great, nice and shiny, sitting on the shoe rack, but after walking in them for a bit, the polish just starts to crumble off, in little particles.  I've never seen than in any of my leather shoes.  I can get my Doc Martin's looking like mirrors, even a cheap $40 pair of dress shoes looking good, but never have I ever had polish crumble off like that.  At first, I thought maybe it was the weather, or maybe my polish had expired (if the stuff even has an expiry date, I have no idea).  Are these things treated with something from the factory, or do I need to take a chemical cleaner to them before the polish bonds to the surface?  

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Dec 2011)

I had a similar issue when I didn't let the polish dry completely, or if I didn't put enough on there. It needs a lot of coats before it starts to actually adhere to the shoe.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2011)

Lots of advice on this elsewhere - I'll be bringing it all together shortly.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Mister Donut (15 Dec 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the advice so far, and sorry to start a new thread....wow, talk about bringing back a thread from the dead....last post was 2008?  I'll try all the methods and see if I can get these things to stay shiny.

Peter


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Dec 2011)

I had new DEU boots from logistikunicorp. Ordered them a while back, never wore them.  They came with a very decent shine on them already. Awesome. The new(er) oxford's I've ordered from them were the same thing, comes with a decent enough look.  Not the glass DEU boot look but enough to have the CSM pick on someone else.

While on their website I noticed that a new style of DEU boots came out. Stronger lighter faster kinda stuff, so I ordered them. because it's new so it's gotta be better.

To say they came unshined is an understatement. They're not grey persay, but I've seen shiner field combat boots.

I'm going to have to fumble through the search engine here and find threads on how to shine boots since it's about time I stop paying army cadets $50 to shine mine for me.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

The new boots and shoes have a surface that does not take the polish very well.  Or at least that's what I find and what I've heard.  As comfortable as the new boots are, for parades, I wear my old ones.


----------



## Rheostatic (21 Dec 2011)

At least the soles aren't quite so tall.


----------



## MJP (21 Dec 2011)

I know some people have have divergent views on polishing products (just read the painted boots thread from last Sept) but bang for your buck Leather Luster rocks.  If your paying someone anyway you can get them to do your boots for you or just order the kit and do it yourself.  Either way you will not be disappointed.

http://shop.leatherluster.com/main.sc


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks MJP.

I think I'm actually going to return them for my points, upon closer inspection there seems to be scruffs and white marks on the upper boot, almost like wear marks.

I'll just use my old (new) boots.  I'd like to exchange them for a smaller size but I'm guessing any boots I order will be the new lightweight hates polish type.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Dec 2011)

Leather luster is good, but you have to be careful with it's application.  It's easy to get streaks and it will eventually crack and peel away some, repairs can be a bitch.  I originally used it in my old trade for the gun belt, boots etc as did others but in the end found it to be more trouble than it was worth.  For day to day use, liquid Kiwi was a better solution.


----------



## Mister Donut (13 Apr 2012)

Well, it’s been almost 4 months since I started wearing the oxfords, and I’ve been putting on new polish, and it would come off, then I’d put on more polish, and it would come off.  It’s sticking better than it used to, but still sucks donkey balls to polish these things.  They flake off only in certain patches now, and in other areas, the polish peels off in tiny strips where the shoe gets scraped.  This indicates to me that the polish sticks to previous layers of polish, but it’s not bonding with the leather.  Haha, maybe they need a coat of primer from a spray can.  

I sold shoes for 5 years at Kinney Shoes, and I have to say these are these are the hardest shoes I’ve ever come across to keep a polish on.  It’s like the *ucking things are Teflon coated or something.  I apply the polish and wait for it to set properly (give it an hour to several hours at room temperature) before buffing it off.  They look great as long as I don’t wear them.  Anyway, I heard someone mention they used an SOS pad to scuff the surface finish off.  I may just try it and if I *uck it up, hey, it’s a new fiscal year and I can order another set.


----------



## DonaldMcL (13 Apr 2012)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Well, it’s been almost 4 months since I started wearing the oxfords, and I’ve been putting on new polish, and it would come off, then I’d put on more polish, and it would come off.  It’s sticking better than it used to, but still sucks donkey balls to polish these things.  They flake off only in certain patches now, and in other areas, the polish peels off in tiny strips where the shoe gets scraped.  This indicates to me that the polish sticks to previous layers of polish, but it’s not bonding with the leather.  Haha, maybe they need a coat of primer from a spray can.
> 
> I sold shoes for 5 years at Kinney Shoes, and I have to say these are these are the hardest shoes I’ve ever come across to keep a polish on.  It’s like the *ucking things are Teflon coated or something.  I apply the polish and wait for it to set properly (give it an hour to several hours at room temperature) before buffing it off.  They look great as long as I don’t wear them.  Anyway, I heard someone mention they used an SOS pad to scuff the surface finish off.  I may just try it and if I *uck it up, hey, it’s a new fiscal year and I can order another set.



1200-2000 grit sandpaper works wonders... thats how I do mine. Brand new shoes, light sanding, polish sticks awesome and is super easy to get to a good polish.


----------



## MJP (13 Apr 2012)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> 1200-2000 grit sandpaper works wonders... thats how I do mine. Brand new shoes, light sanding, polish sticks awesome and is super easy to get to a good polish.



You can do that or get them done via some commercial products like Leather Luster.   http://www.leatherluster.com/


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Apr 2012)

The polish is flaking off probably because you're not working it in enough. 

Try the Guards Division SOP:

1. Remove the laces, then brush polish them, hard, first working the polish into all the cracks and crannies and welts with the brush. Let them dry then buff off the polish with a soft boot brush marked 'parade boots brush polishing brush only', or something like that. Only use your 'brush polishing' tim of standard Kiwi. Keep a brush for parade boots only, so you don't transfer grit and mud from field boots.

2. Using a fresh tin of Kiwi parade gloss, 'layer them up'. This means - using only your yellow Kiwi boot polishing flannel - dipping the cloth on the polish as if you were going to spit shine the shoes, but just layer the polish on in circles. Again, work the polish into the nooks and crannies. Let them dry overnight.

3. Spit shine, using a fresh yellow Kiwi flannel that you only use for this purpose, but don't spit on the boots. Get the flannel wet with warm water, then wring it out so it's damp. Make circles for seemingly forever. If you need more moisture on the boots, re-dampen the cloth. If you need additional moisture on the boots, 'breathe' on them until they fog up, then carry on. 

Don't use spit, dirty cloths or brushes, or cotton balls dipped in water. Only use a Kiwi flannel cloth and Kiwi polish.  And don't just polish the toes (you idle, 'orrible little man!).

Post some photos as you progress. I'd like to live vicariously through others when it comes to marathon boot polishing these days.  ;D


----------



## icdbko32 (15 Apr 2012)

everybody in my unit who recently got these new boots are all having problems with them!

it is possible to get a decent shine on them, not the best shine but better than some people who don't take there time with them but worst off than the shine is that fact that literally everybody I know who got these boots has problems with the polish flaking the second they start wearing them after polishing even after a while of use and polishing.

Personally I tryed many different methods including removing the protective coating off new boots with varsol, scrubbing under hot water, and roughing up the boot with scotchbright to ruffen the surface to take a base coat, nothing has worked! I even went as far as ordering a second pair to make sure I didn't get a lemon but to no avail same problems no matter what method employed to polish them. 

I've given up on the new boots and have resorted to buying a pair of older surplus DEU boots.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2012)

Sounds to me like the class case of "shitty base coat" before you started spit shining.

Put a thick coat one, the same way you used to do the old combat boots (you've been in long enough?  serious question).  Just a good buff with the boot brush.

Wear them around abit.  *trying to put cracks in the leather

Do this a few times.

Then start polishing them with the kiwi clothe, really small amounts of polish, just trying to work all the polish into the cracks in the leather.

If you need/want to strip them bare, I use mineral spirits.  stinks but works very well.


----------



## GAP (15 Apr 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> I know some people have have divergent views on polishing products (just read the painted boots thread from last Sept) but bang for your buck Leather Luster rocks.  If your paying someone anyway you can get them to do your boots for you or just order the kit and do it yourself.  Either way you will not be disappointed.
> 
> http://shop.leatherluster.com/main.sc



I can vouch for the various and immense effort you have put into your boots over the years......just boggles the mind.  ;D


----------



## Nuggs (16 Apr 2012)

My recomendation would be:

1. Make sure they're completly broken in before you start.

2. Strip the coating thats comes on them before you start (there is some strange wax coating on the boots when you recieve them). I'd suggest Lacquer thinner for this (use in a well ventilated area). After stripping the leather will be a dull grey, don't worry about it.

3. Get a good base coat are start spit polishing.


----------



## Mister Donut (4 Jul 2012)

Well, I haven't worn the lil' bastards since my last post back in April, they've been sitting on the shelf with a nice polish on them, but I took them off and worked in another layer of polish last night.  This morning, I put on my shiny oxfords for work (my day job) just to try them out and by the afternoon, I have a fine, even layer of black powder that was once polish.  

CRAP!  Haha, I'm going to try the SOS/1200 grit method and see what happens.


----------



## tumbling_dice (3 Apr 2013)

This is a question that has come up a hundred times at RMC: "do you polish sea boots?"  All the NCdts who go to NETPO and get their sea boots are told by the supply tech: "don't polish them, they don't require any maintenance".  Yet when they return to RMC with worn boots or dirty boots they are naturally asked why they haven't polished their boots.  Does anyone know if what the policy is and if there is any kind of reference regarding it?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Tyson Fox (3 Apr 2013)

Just pick up one of those tubs of Emu Black boot paste. It will keep your boots looking black and clean. It won't shine them though.


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Apr 2013)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> This is a question that has come up a hundred times at RMC: "do you polish sea boots?"  All the NCdts who go to NETPO and get their sea boots are told by the supply tech: "don't polish them, they don't require any maintenance".  Yet when they return to RMC with worn boots or dirty boots they are naturally asked why they haven't polished their boots.  Does anyone know if what the policy is and if there is any kind of reference regarding it?
> 
> Much appreciated.



Who ever the Sup Tech was, is incorrect.  

Check with the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions A-AD-265-000/AG-001 (CFP 265). 

These "Sailors" represent the Navy at all times and especially when in any order of CF Dress, take some pride and look presentable.  

Boots shall be clean and shone.  Try walking into the Stadacona drill shed lookling slovenly.  The CPO2 will ensure you will not forget that meeting and the proper standards of dress. 

And by the way _"Boots, Ankle"_ applies to your sea boots.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Apr 2013)

Question, did the N.I.C.E. project put out some boots that were like a suede leather outer and might not need boot paste/polish?  Seen here in this thread.  Curious if they are the 'sea boots' some are referring to, if they were ever actually issued/procured.


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Question, did the N.I.C.E. project put out some boots that were like a suede leather outer and might not need boot paste/polish?  Seen here in this thread.  Curious if they are the 'sea boots' some are referring to, if they were ever actually issued/procured.



No they came out with a similar boot to the current combat boot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Apr 2013)

Bet that made a lot of sailors happy.


----------



## RadarSailor (28 Apr 2013)

The 2 most recent versions of sea boots are made with "Goretex" and are supposed to be breathable while waterproof.  If you polish them with the kiwi stuff it will clog the pores and make them non-breathable, and they will take forever to dry.  They will also smell bad (worse) The emu paste is available again at canex and even comes with a sponge for application.  I cant speak for RMC being a junior ncm, but if you show up on a ship with shiny sea boots you might get a laugh or two.  Someone might even suggest you obviously are good at avoiding doing any real work...

As far as the drill shed is concerned, I have never been sent there in NCDs, but who knows what excitement the future holds...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2013)

Why pay for EMU paste at CANEX when you can get it from Supply???


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Apr 2013)

RadarSailor said:
			
		

> The 2 most recent versions of sea boots are made with "Goretex" and are supposed to be breathable while waterproof.  If you polish them with the kiwi stuff it will clog the pores and make them non-breathable, and they will take forever to dry.  They will also smell bad (worse) The emu paste is available again at canex and even comes with a sponge for application.  I cant speak for RMC being a junior ncm, but if you show up on a ship with shiny sea boots you might get a laugh or two.  Someone might even suggest you obviously are good at avoiding doing any real work...
> 
> As far as the drill shed is concerned, I have never been sent there in NCDs, but who knows what excitement the future holds...



You will spend time in the drill shed in NCDs just give it time for you to do some parade practices.

Well I guess I don't do any real work then because my combat boots are always at state of high shine, no spit all brush.  

I have also been a member of 4 ships companies and I managed to keep my sea boots highly shone, perhaps your standards simply differ from mine which just happen to be located in the CF dress regulations. 

Your job doesn't end when secure is piped.  It takes 5 mins at home or in your mess with a brush to keep your boots in a proper CF looking state.


----------



## cnobbs84 (4 May 2013)

Hey All, not sure if this is the right place but please feel free to move this post. I'm at Borden and would like my parades dipped (new ones are on order) does anyone here know a good place to get them done?


----------



## mikeninercharlie (4 May 2013)

There's a place at the corner of kiwi cloth and parade gloss...


----------



## cnobbs84 (4 May 2013)

I have visited that corner quite a bit. And I am a stickler on how my parade boots look as I take great pride in my deportment. However the new parade boots that they issue in basic do not hold the polish as well as the older parade boots. And for the life of me I cannot find my size of old parades in any surplus stores because trust me I looked. I am not doing this to be lazy as I ordered a 2nd pair for when I am ok course. I just want a wicked shine on my boots like the good lord intended lol. FYI I have tried all the tricks burn shine etc just doesn't cut it


----------



## cupper (4 May 2013)

Is it that you want to look good, or do you want to stand out above the rest?

You may have answered your own problem in your statement:



> However the new parade boots that they issue in basic do not hold the polish as well as the older parade boots.



Time and patience are the only real methods that work. You will find that after a couple of years the amount of effort required to get a good looking shine will be minimal, as long as you put the time and effort in the beginning.


----------



## ballz (4 May 2013)

I'll always believe in "work smarter, not harder." I find people who have dreamed up some sort of de facto rule that you must spit shine your parade boots to be quite ambiguous / odd in their explanation / reasoning.

That said, I have not gotten this magical treatment done to my boots / shoes. I did have the same problem of it flaking off, and no matter how many coats I put on it would still come off in flakes. I attributed that to the very plastic-like coating that many people speak of.

I did find that if I sanded off that coating that comes with the boots/shoes (with a coarse, medium, and then fine grit sandpaper) that the leather now absorbed and held the polish like leather is supposed to (very different from how plastic takes to polish), and despite crawling under tables trying to steal gavels and other Mess Dinner mischief, the polish will "scuff" but it won't flake off any more.


----------



## MJP (4 May 2013)

I have been down kiwi polish lane many times.  I prefer like ballz to utilize my time on better things.  I like to look nice in my uniform including my boots, so I use a product called Leather Lustre to make my boots look good.  I love when people tell me that using a product to make myself look more professional is somehow inherently wrong.  Then I ask them to show me where in the dress manual it says I can't do that.  Usually after that I am just left alone...


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 May 2013)

When in doubt, consult the wooden tops:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnzVdvbvnMc


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 May 2013)

I'd pay a cadet to do your boots. 
You're basically helping them aspire to higher levels, and their really frigging good at it.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 May 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> When in doubt, consult the wooden tops:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnzVdvbvnMc



Awesome.


----------



## Robert0288 (5 May 2013)

I was in awe when I saw the paintbrush come out.


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I was in awe when I saw the paintbrush come out.



There's a lot more to that that methodology than meets the eye in that clip, believe me, but it sure speeds up the process, especially for 'pebbly' ammunition boots (when you also need to bull the soles, but leave the 13 nails sparkling).


----------



## blacktriangle (7 May 2013)

The new parade boots are junk. I wish I had kept my old ones. Managed to hustle my Grandfather for his this week since he is retired. 

Spending hours on Parade boots doesn't make you a good soldier. Being a good soldier makes you a good soldier.


----------



## JorgSlice (7 May 2013)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> The new parade boots are junk. I wish I had kept my old ones. Managed to hustle my Grandfather for his this week since he is retired.
> 
> Spending hours on Parade boots doesn't make you a good soldier. Being a good soldier makes you a good soldier.



I still have a set, but they don't fit properly anymore so I try to avoid using them for the longer occasions that call for parade boots. I used to get excited when I had to polish my boots and was always proud of my work but since these new ones came out, it just makes me frustrated.

 RIP pre-2009 style boots


----------



## Robert0288 (8 May 2013)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> The new parade boots are junk. I wish I had kept my old ones.



Are you referring to the ones with the steel toe in them, or the newest version where they decided the steel toe is a terrible idea and went back to the older ones?


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 May 2013)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> The new parade boots are junk. I wish I had kept my old ones. Managed to hustle my Grandfather for his this week since he is retired.
> 
> Spending hours on Parade boots doesn't make you a good soldier. Being a good soldier makes you a good soldier.



Then try contracting out: http://www.guardsgearmilitarysupplies.webeden.co.uk/#/ammo-boots/4528222660


----------



## blacktriangle (9 May 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Then try contracting out: http://www.guardsgearmilitarysupplies.webeden.co.uk/#/ammo-boots/4528222660



Is it a sign that I make too much money when part of me is considering this?

 ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 May 2013)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Is it a sign that I make too much money when part of me is considering this?
> 
> ;D



Only if a couple of hundred hours of your time is worth more than 50 bucks or so. Maybe 200 if you buy a proper pair of ammo boots as well.


----------



## Mister Donut (3 Dec 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The polish is flaking off probably because you're not working it in enough.
> 
> Try the Guards Division SOP:
> 
> ...



I gave up on the Oxfords and binned them when I went out and got a decent pair of dress shoes for my day job.  That being said, I finally got issued my DEUs and the parade boots are just as much of a pain in the dick to polish as the lil' bastard oxfords.  I tried the above method and I still get the flaking.  I wore the boots to work (day job) for a month to break them in, got them all nice and creased where they would normally flex when I walk.  Polished them up, got a nice mirror finish on them and on Rememberance Day, when I wore them for the first time, I ended up standing in a pile of finely powdered shoe polish.  Guess I'll just keep at it until it sticks.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Dec 2013)

The new boots, and shoes have a paint like finish on them from the factory. The best method I've found is to take some 400 grit sand paper and very lightly scuff the finish, then wipe the boots clean with a damp cloth. When I say very lightly, that's exactly what I mean. You only want to knock back the sheen so the polish has something to grip. Slowly build up the layers. You can do a couple of layers per day by just applying the polish and letting it dry. Finally, spit shine the boots. The polish should be well stuck to the boots by now.


----------



## dimsum (4 Dec 2013)

RSMs and people with shares in Kiwi may want to look away:

What's the problem with patent leather shoes as per US forces and the ADF?  The Australian Army is switching to an elastic-sided R.M. Williams patent leather boot as their new parade boot (which doesn't look too out of place in the pics) for NCMs as well.

http://images.defence.gov.au/fotoweb/grid.fwx?ArchiveID=5003&Search=S20131053


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What's the problem with patent leather shoes ....


HERETIC!  BURN THE WITCH!  EXORCISE THE DEMON!
 ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (4 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What's the problem with patent leather shoes as per US forces and the ADF?  The Australian Army is switching to an elastic-sided R.M. Williams patent leather boot as their new parade boot (which doesn't look too out of place in the pics) for NCMs as well.



Nothing at all. Patent leather oxfords were approved for non-ceremonial duties by the National Defence Clothing and Dress Committee in 2006.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> RSMs and people with shares in Kiwi may want to look away:
> 
> What's the problem with patent leather shoes as per US forces and the ADF?  The Australian Army is switching to an elastic-sided R.M. Williams patent leather boot as their new parade boot (which doesn't look too out of place in the pics) for NCMs as well.
> 
> http://images.defence.gov.au/fotoweb/grid.fwx?ArchiveID=5003&Search=S20131053



Funny I wasn't aware the ADF had shares in http://www.blundstone.com/  8)

Issued my last set of Oxfords in 1988, kept them when I pulled pole in 1994, still hold a beautiful shine done the old school way with testors gloss black paint and future floor wax er I mean kiwi and lots of elbow grease.  :-[


----------



## dimsum (4 Dec 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Funny I wasn't aware the ADF had shares in http://www.blundstone.com/  8)
> 
> Issued my last set of Oxfords in 1988, kept them when I pulled pole in 1994, still hold a beautiful shine done the old school way with testors gloss black paint and future floor wax er I mean kiwi and lots of elbow grease.  :-[



Blunnies are what the techs and tradies wear here, with shorts!  R.Ms are slightly more expensive (say...$400 per pair)  but they sure look and feel good.


----------



## Mister Donut (10 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> RSMs and people with shares in Kiwi may want to look away:
> 
> What's the problem with patent leather shoes as per US forces and the ADF?  The Australian Army is switching to an elastic-sided R.M. Williams patent leather boot as their new parade boot (which doesn't look too out of place in the pics) for NCMs as well.
> 
> http://images.defence.gov.au/fotoweb/grid.fwx?ArchiveID=5003&Search=S20131053



I wasn't able to find any patent leather boots from the link.  From my half a decade masquerading as Al Bundy in that hell-shole shoe store in the mall I used to work at, this is what patent leather looks like:







I was thinking since I had so many points, I'd order an extra set of boots, take them to a body shop and load on a $hit ton coats of clear gloss paint and get the patent effect, but not sure how well that would work.  

I've heard of the future's floor wax method as well, but heard that it will last a very short time, maybe not even to the end of parade.  Might try it though, got nothing to lose.

I recently picked up three cans of Kiwi Parade Gloss.  Noticiebly more shiny than the regular stuff, but flaked off just the same.

I have a pair of shoes from my shoe store days, and they weren't shiny to start, but after 15 years of polish on those things, they're like mirrors.  I managed to get my dress boots to look the same for our soldier's Christmas dinner this past weekend, but halfway through the night, I notcied the Kiwi Parade Gloss started to flake.  And no, it wasn't because the acid from somene's vomit ate away the polish.  They flaked in parts that did flex, and cracked in parts that didn't have any movement.

I tried taking 400 grit sand paper and lightly scuffing it before applying the polish.  They looked great sitting on my shelf, but as soon as I wore the, I may as well have worn them into the jungle.  

Since I probably won't need these things again until next Nov 11 next year, I'll just wear them once a week, apply polish everytime and see if the polish starts to stick over a longer peroid of time.

Haha, phucking things.......


----------



## chadk (18 Jan 2014)

Hi....I'm still not that great at polishing my boots but keep working at it.  Some of the polish flaked off on me...I'm guessing because I didn't wear them in correctly but I'm wanting to know how I can fix small areas where the polish has come off.  Do I just brush more polish on to eventually fill the area or since I was already spit shining...just continue building it back that way?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jan 2014)

Search result returns 4 pages in this one thread alone for polishing boots.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19896.0


----------



## Jitto (14 May 2014)

Did someone know wich is the best paint to put on parade boots?


----------



## DAA (14 May 2014)

Black?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2014)

*polish*

I've used Kiwi Parade Gloss for years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2014)

I was about to say "WTF" until I saw you were a VanDoo 

Nothing they do surprises me anymore  8)


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2014)

The secret is a combination: Kiwi plus elbow grease.


----------



## cupper (14 May 2014)

The guy is a Cpl in the VanDoos. How did he get this far without knowing the secret of Kiwi and strong finger muscles.


----------



## Tibbson (14 May 2014)

In the last few months I've had one CPO2 visit my office wearing 3Bs complete with US PX purchased patent leather shoes and just last friday at our local Day of Honour observation I caught 2 junior officers wearing the same.  Disappointing to say the least.

Never mind any sort of paint or leather luster...stick with Kiwi, elbow grease and good ol attention to detail.


----------



## MJP (14 May 2014)

Jitto said:
			
		

> Did someone know wich is the best paint to put on parade boots?


http://www.leatherluster.com

Best stuff for your boots period.   I use it and every time some loser 
tells me it is wrong I ask them if they are seriously jacking me for looking professional.


----------



## DAA (14 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> In the last few months I've had one CPO2 visit my office wearing 3Bs complete with US PX purchased patent leather shoes and just last friday at our local Day of Honour observation I caught 2 junior officers wearing the same.  Disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Never mind any sort of paint or leather luster...stick with Kiwi, elbow grease and good ol attention to detail.



Thought I saw something recently, along the lines of "Air Force" and allowed to wear those.........  Going to have to check my emails......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> http://www.leatherluster.com
> 
> Best stuff for your boots period.   I use it and every time some loser
> tells me it is wrong I ask them if they are seriously jacking me for looking professional like Fred Astaire.



TFTFY ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeQ39Ad9vFA


----------



## Tibbson (14 May 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Thought I saw something recently, along the lines of "Air Force" and allowed to wear those.........  Going to have to check my emails......



Just because something is allowed doesn't make it right IMHO.  I'd view it the same way I do hair in braids (if you can take the time to braid it then take the few extra seconds to wrap it around and pin it in a bun).  But I'm sure enough people will say thats just the dinosaur in me talking again.


----------



## MJP (14 May 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> TFTFY ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeQ39Ad9vFA




LOL If only I was so dapper...

Still looks better than the matte black no shine that a great deal show IMHO


----------



## Tibbson (14 May 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> LOL If only I was so dapper...
> 
> Still looks better than the matte black no shine that a great deal show IMHO



So what I'm hearing is that your content to not show leadership by polishing your own boots/shoes properly just because others around you don't either?  I get it now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> So what I'm hearing is that your content to not show leadership by polishing your own boots/shoes properly just because others around you don't either?  I get it now.



Save the moral indignation. Let's keep it social.

---Staff---


----------



## garb811 (14 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> So what I'm hearing is that your content to not show leadership by polishing your own boots/shoes properly just because others around you don't either?  I get it now.


It's all good.  As we have all figured out, Batmen (Batpeople?) are soon to follow the Pips and Crowns.  He won't have to worry about maintaining his own footwear for much longer and a proper spit and polish will soon be applied.


----------



## cupper (14 May 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> TFTFY ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeQ39Ad9vFA



You realize that the OP's next question is now going to be what is the best paint to use on his spats. ;D


----------



## cupper (14 May 2014)

garb811 said:
			
		

> It's all good.  As we have all figured out, Batmen (Batpeople?) are soon to follow the Pips and Crowns.  He won't have to worry about maintaining his own footwear for much longer and a proper spit and polish will soon be applied.



http://youtu.be/Ymc1CQrKuBI


----------



## RedcapCrusader (14 May 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> The guy is a Cpl in the VanDoos. How did he get this far without knowing the secret of Kiwi and strong finger muscles.



I guess his luck with the ladies isn't as good as us _normal_ Army folk  ;D


----------



## MJP (15 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> So what I'm hearing is that your content to not show leadership by polishing your own boots/shoes properly just because others around you don't either?  I get it now.



Son, I know how to shine my boots.  I have done it for many years.  I choose to a) look professional b) not waste my time.  As RC has said please save the moral indignation and utilize your effort for folks that look like slobs in their uniforms.  You don't know me so don't pretend you can judge. 

Just in case you are unsure of what to reference besides some old school "but but that's not the way we did it" crap

A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS 
INSTRUCTIONS

Chapter 4
20. Footwear 20. Chaussures
a. Shoes leather, oxfords, pumps, and boots
ankle shall be clean and shone at all times.

edited to add ref


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 May 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> In the last few months I've had one CPO2 visit my office wearing 3Bs complete with US PX purchased patent leather shoes and just last friday at our local Day of Honour observation I caught 2 junior officers wearing the same.  Disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Never mind any sort of paint or leather luster...stick with Kiwi, elbow grease and good ol attention to detail.



Actually patent leather Oxfords are an authorized item of dress.  They do not have to be CF pattern, they just have to be military pattern.  So yes the CPO2 was correctly dressed.  The only caveat on them is they are not for ceremonial occassions so the junior officers may have been in the wrong.

Canex sells SWAT versions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

Yup.  $89 and tax.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 May 2014)

Most of the 2nd Vandoos paint their boots, especially the "Garde en Rouge" as they are in ceremonial all summer and couldn't be bothered trying to polish for hours on end after they've stood out in the sun.  I would suggest the spray paint that is made for plastics as it will flex and most likely not flake off.  I am not sure if it comes in gloss black though. Ensure that you use some sandpaper to roughen up the boot before spraying so the paint will stick better.. maybe a couple of shots of gloss coat after?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

Learn something new everyday.  I had no idea you *could* paint them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Learn something new everyday.  I had no idea you *could* paint them.



Like I said above, I've given up trying to think what those guys will do next.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 May 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like I said above, I've given up trying to think what those guys will do next.



The first guy who tried it...wonder how that went over the first inspection it was noticed.   ;D


----------



## DAA (15 May 2014)

I remember back in the mid to late 80's in Petawawa, won't mention the unit.  Guys showing up on parade with boots that were so shiny, you had to cover your eyes.  It was encouraged that everyone do it and most did.  But then the CO put the quash to it and banned the use.  Problem being, it was near impossible to get the stuff off, without damaging the boots.  Cost alot of people a few bucks in replacement charges.

http://www.leatherluster.com/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The first guy who tried it...wonder how that went over the first inspection it was noticed.   ;D



Obviously, the RSM was impressed with the results, hence the forgone conclusion via the query.

Now, and I'm only extrapolating here, I believe the practice may have come to an abrupt halt should a RSM from *THE* other nearby Infantry regiment conducted the inspection and known the details.


----------



## x_para76 (16 May 2014)

I've seen a paint used that I believe is called "Cormack". From my understanding it's used for painting horses hooves for ceremonial purposes. It's very shiny and doesn't seem to damage the shoes/boots. 

The other option is bulling them properly and then getting them treated with bees wax. I'm not sure how this is done but I know that when I was in the Brit's we had to bull our boots and the bulling would always crack. Some guys would get members from the band to cover their boots with a coating of bees wax after they had been bulled and this would prevent them from cracking. 

Perhaps there is someone on the forum from the CF band who can shed some light on this?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 May 2014)

"bulled'?

*too lazy to google right now.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2014)

"Bulling" sounds like spit polishing to me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull_polishing

Found this as well: http://www.ask.com/question/how-to-bull-boots-with-beeswax

There's a seven minute video on YouTube, but I'm not that bored.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 May 2014)

I'll be honest, I tried using cotton balls about a year or two ago and have found they are amazing!! I even managed to polish the unpolishable new boots!

Keep us posted on the status of your painted boots.. maybe with some pics!


----------



## ModlrMike (16 May 2014)

The new footwear is something of a pain to shine, but there's an easy first step most folks don't know about. You have to take some 400 grade sand paper and gently scuff the entire surface. This will allow the first coat of polish to adhere, and it gets better from there.


----------



## Shrek1985 (31 Dec 2014)

I am finally getting around to polishing up my new dress boots and oxfords. I'm three coats in on the oxfords and there yet seems to be some kind of waxy, filmy coating on them creating an appearance like soap film on "Clean" dishes. My boots look the same, but I haven't gotten to them yet. My buddy going through for regF Vtech says his staff tell him the new dress boots and oxfrds have a wax coating on them. How do I get this off?

I know how to do boots, been doing it for 17 years now. This is a new one on me.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Dec 2014)

Steel wool and hot water, just don't overdo the elbow grease.


----------



## TCM621 (31 Dec 2014)

As far I can tell, the new boots are what is called split leather. It means the take the top layer off the hide (which might have imperfections) and chemically treat it to get the "shinny" surface. They are not capable of being shined like a traditional full grain leather boot. You can't work the Polish into the leather because of the chemical coating.  From what I understand it is to be treated similar to nubuck leather with a product like this
http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/suede-nubuck/protect-suede-nubuck-protector.html
If you keep coating on the Polish, it will look ok until you wear them for awhile then it will crank and the Polish will lift away from the boot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Dec 2014)

:facepalm:  If that is true...wtf, over.  Who are the clowns getting this shit for us?


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Dec 2014)

Get some 600 or 800 grit wet/dry sand paper and give them a very light wet sanding to just remove the sheen, but leave them black. Wipe them down with a clean, damp cloth and leave to dry. You can then shine them in the normal manner. Remember, you're just trying to remove the sheen and provide a surface for the polish to stick to.


----------



## TCM621 (31 Dec 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :facepalm:  If that is true...wtf, over.  Who are the clowns getting this crap for us?


From what I understand, it is a lot cheaper then full grain leather.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (31 Dec 2014)

I'll start by saying that I think I'm fairly good at polishing boots.  With these new parade boots I couldn't get any shine and the polish would barely even stick to the leather (especially around the instep.) I stripped the boots using soap, water and a green scrub pad. I stripped the boots until the leather started turning whitish. I then reapplied polish as usual. The boots look ok-ish, but not as good as my old pairs. On some parts of the boots I still have trouble getting the polish to stick, and when it does finally stick those spots flake off when I wear the boots.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Dec 2014)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> As far I can tell, the new boots are what is called split leather. It means the take the top layer off the hide (which might have imperfections) and chemically treat it to get the "shinny" surface. They are not capable of being shined like a traditional full grain leather boot. You can't work the Polish into the leather because of the chemical coating.  From what I understand it is to be treated similar to nubuck leather with a product like this
> http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/suede-nubuck/protect-suede-nubuck-protector.html
> If you keep coating on the Polish, it will look ok until you wear them for awhile then it will crank and the Polish will lift away from the boot.





Ah, I see the rumour mill is in full tilt. Care to confirm your ideas with a substantiated referral? You need none of this stuff, trust me.

A light scuffing with 0000 steel wool and a *bit* of alcohol. They are more than capable of being shone. Once you've lightly scuffed them shine as you would have all along. The results will be the same.


----------



## TCM621 (1 Jan 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ah, I see the rumour mill is in full tilt. Care to confirm your ideas with a substantiated referral? You need none of this stuff, trust me.
> 
> A light scuffing with 0000 steel wool and a *bit* of alcohol. They are more than capable of being shone. Once you've lightly scuffed them shine as you would have all along. The results will be the same.



I'll give it a try. I used a 3m scrub pad and didn't get very good results. But split leather doesn't shine like full grain leather. It's just a fact. And I have yet to see a pair of the new boots shined well compared to the old full grain leather ones.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Jan 2015)

When the "new" ones came out, I looked at the size on the safety toes version that polished like shyte and ordered the exact size.  When they arrived they didn't fit. Not even close.  

I really wish I would have held onto my old ones that were broken in and polished like ankle boots should.  The latest versions are a big step down IMO.


----------



## TCM621 (1 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> When the "new" ones came out, I looked at the size on the safety toes version that polished like shyte and ordered the exact size.  When they arrived they didn't fit. Not even close.
> 
> I really wish I would have held onto my old ones that were broken in and polished like ankle boots should.  The latest versions are a big step down IMO.


I still have my old, old ones . I am never giving them up. I'll just get them resoled when they need it.


----------



## Shrek1985 (6 Jan 2015)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> As far I can tell, the new boots are what is called split leather. It means the take the top layer off the hide (which might have imperfections) and chemically treat it to get the "shinny" surface. They are not capable of being shined like a traditional full grain leather boot. You can't work the Polish into the leather because of the chemical coating.  From what I understand it is to be treated similar to nubuck leather with a product like this
> http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/suede-nubuck/protect-suede-nubuck-protector.html
> If you keep coating on the Polish, it will look ok until you wear them for awhile then it will crank and the Polish will lift away from the boot.



Man you guys really love this subject.

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED THEIR BOOT-SHINING METHODS.

Just like anything else in the military; there is only one right way to do it and it varies everywhere you go and for everyone you work with, lol. Lots of good advice though.

But THIS ^ up here really relates to the issue I am having. Been polishing for almost 20 years and this is crazy with these new dress boots and oxfords. I mean, not a huge loss if I wreck these. I *think* my current pair of older ankle/safety/dress boots will do me another year at least, but the leather is cracking badly and I have only just gotten into the beginnings of better leather *care* beyond polishing, so sooner or later I will need to replace them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2015)

You could always go to the local surplus store and buy a pair of the old type. Most (real mil surplus stores) usually have quite a few pairs.


----------



## TCM621 (7 Jan 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could always go to the local surplus store and buy a pair of the old type. Most (real mil surplus stores) usually have quite a few pairs.


This is the best way to go. I pulled my old oxfords out of a barrack box the other day and put a couple coats of polish on them. They are good to go and took me maybe half an hour. 

I seem to recall something about the US style patent leather boots/shoes being authorized to purchase and wear. Might be a better route then the new stuff if you need to wear them every day. Although, I can see it being a bit of an issue to some people. I am not sure I could do it but YMMV.


----------



## Shrek1985 (8 Jan 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could always go to the local surplus store and buy a pair of the old type. Most (real mil surplus stores) usually have quite a few pairs.



I'd keep using my current ones forever, except that the leather is cracking and I think too far gone for repair at this stage.


----------



## Mister Donut (10 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ah, I see the rumour mill is in full tilt. Care to confirm your ideas with a substantiated referral? You need none of this stuff, trust me.
> 
> A light scuffing with 0000 steel wool and a *bit* of alcohol. They are more than capable of being shone. Once you've lightly scuffed them shine as you would have all along. The results will be the same.



About 3 1/2 years ago, I ordered a set of those oxfords off logistikunicorp.com to wear to my civvie job.  Back in my highschool/college years, I worked in a shoe store for 5 years and I got pretty good and polishing shoes, or at least I thought I did.  Then these phucking things enter my life.  First I had trouble getting the polish to stick, so I read a bit, learned I should apply the polish, let it sit, then buff, no go.  I did the tiny circle thing with my two fingers and a moist cloth, no go.  I must have made ten million little circles and all it did was numb my fingers.  I even let them sit overnight with polish on, and it just flaked off into tiny little particles.  So I started to cake it on and build up layers and layers........hours later and who knows how many layers, I finally got them to look like mirrors but as soon as I wore them, they cracked and flaked.  I kept these bastards for about a year, wearing them in the crappiest weather, cleaning them, polishing them, over and over and over and over again.  Every single time, I watched my blood, sweat and tears flake off every single fukking time I laced them up.  I’m not sure what I was thinking wearing these for work because they’re ugly as sin and I’ve since thrown them out.  

When I got my DEUs issued, they came with the boots made with the same God-forsaken finish those miserable oxfords were done in.  Good thing for this forum because I read about the scuffing and it worked, more or less.  I used 1000grit sand paper and a green Scotchbrite pad and now the polish actually sticks, though I still have yet to make them look like mirrors like the older boots.  I’m tempted to take them down again and try the steel wool to see if it has a better effect.  They still flake a bit in certain areas, but all the guys who’ve been around the block told me that’s pretty normal with these new things and to just keep working it in.  

When I read your post, I thought to myself, there’s some sound advice so I experimented a bit and found that no matter how much alcohol I threw down my neck, it made no difference, but I found the more I drank, the less frustrating it was to polish these mother-fukkers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Apr 2015)

I have way better things to invest my time in than solving shitty kit problems on my off duty times. I polish mine when neded, tbey flake and look like crap.  Life goes on.  I tend to wear oxfords unless directed "shall wear ankle boots".  Far less time wasted doing the finger circle deal.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Apr 2015)

Yeah, but you're in the Air Force. It's not quite like being in the military, right?


----------



## dimsum (10 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're in the Air Force. It's not quite like being in the military, right?



Much like the jabs of living in 5-star hotels, to which I say "have you ever heard of a Pilot/ACSO/AESOP/SAR Tech/Loadie ever wanting to switch *from* the AF to the Army/Navy?"

 >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're in the Air Force. It's not quite like being in the military, right?



It's not as slack as people make it out to be.  Once, I had to come back to work after 1200 on a FRIDAY!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Apr 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Much like the jabs of living in 5-star hotels, to which I say "have you ever heard of a Pilot/ACSO/AESOP/SAR Tech/Loadie ever wanting to switch *from* the AF to the Army/Navy?"
> 
> >



I knew one who talked about it.  However, after a few hours he sobered up and was fine.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It's not as slack as people make it out to be.  Once, I had to come back to work after 1200 on a FRIDAY!



I know! I can relate! 

409 Sqn (VooDoo) and BAMEO Trenton


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2017)

NECRO POST WARNING!

How to polish your boots:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Zvq25y2xk

How to polish your boots, Irish Guards Style:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XB5ZxD6YS4


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (6 Oct 2018)

Hey everyone! I'm about to start weekend BMQ and it asked for a shoe polish kit, so I just bought one off amazon. It was on sale and it was amazon's choice so I figured I would give it a shot, does anyone have any experience with this brand and is it better than kiwi? Its by moneysworth and best, here's the link.

https://www.amazon.ca/Moneysworth-Best-Military-Shine-Kit-5/dp/B00E1ABH1G/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1538842116&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=moneysworth+and+best+military

It's on sale for 13 dollars right now


----------



## LightFighter (6 Oct 2018)

Haven’t heard of that brand.

You might want to cancel that order and wait out on buying a black polish kit.  Would be quite useless if you are issued LOTBs, desert boots, or the brown leather boots.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (6 Oct 2018)

Oh, we have to polish normal boots? I thought we would just have a pair of parade boots to polish? It says to come ready with a polish kit, do you think I should keep black or go with brown? Or buy a tin of brown polish on the side?

Edit: silly question but what's an LOTB?


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2018)

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Edit: silly question but what's an LOTB?



The Land Operations Temperate Boots (LOTB) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120621.175
18 pages.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (6 Oct 2018)

Oh those actually look pretty cool  ;D, thanks for the response!


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2018)

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Oh those actually look pretty cool  ;D, thanks for the response!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## LightFighter (6 Oct 2018)

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Oh, we have to polish normal boots? I thought we would just have a pair of parade boots to polish? It says to come ready with a polish kit, do you think I should keep black or go with brown? Or buy a tin of brown polish on the side?



You won’t be issued parade boots(or a dress uniform) for awhile still. Reservists do not get that right away. 

Until you are issued your kit, and see what boots you get I wouldn’t buy any polish, etc.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (6 Oct 2018)

Man now I'm worried, but what do I do about the polish kit they asked for?


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Oct 2018)

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Man now I'm worried, but what do I do about the polish kit they asked for?



I'd go to the Canex and get yourself two tins of Kiwi (the Holy Polish of Antioch, All Hail Kiwi!) - on large and one small - and an 'on' and 'off' brush, as well as a couple of yellow polish cloths.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2018)

Buy an applicator brush, a shine/boot brush and cheap toothbrush.  Find a cheap boot polish kit or shaving kit to keep it all in.  I have my brushes inside a small plastic bag to keep them from messing up the inside my boot kit, and I keep a small towel in there too.

Even if you get issued black boots, you should also be issued a can of the boot paste now used for combat-type boots; polish isn't used on them as it degraded the breathability on them (something like that).  I haven't bought polish for operational boots in years.  

If you do want to get polish just to feel better about it...Kiwi black boot polish should round out your needs on a Reserve BMQ if there is no boot paste.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (6 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the help everyone! Unfortunately I was about all of 5 minutes too late to cancel my order from Amazon so looks like I'm stuck with this kit, but I guess even if I don't get the right colour I at least got two brushes and a bag for 13 bucks. Thanks again!


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2018)

Amazon has a great return policy, just wait for the item and file for a return. Free shipping.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (7 Oct 2018)

Meh maybe but I guess it is a good deal, got the entire set for 13 bucks so I might just keep it to use on my normal shoes


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (13 Feb 2020)

Back when I was in the PRes 1999-2002, we were expected to polish our combat boots when in garrison. I have many memories of polishing the heck out of combat boots during my BIOC Phase training, and making sure my boots were the shiniest at the armouries when I was a platoon commander.

I'm in the process of getting back in. My son who is in Cadets did with his FTU/Combat boots what I did back in the day and was told not to do this. I spoke with one of the officers and they said combat boots are not to be polished.

I'm wondering if there's an actual policy out there forbidding the polishing of combat boots? Or is it just something that's "not done" due to a cultural shift 

It's so deeply engrained in my that when I get back into uniform I'm inclined to polish my combats (obviously only when in garrison) but am wondering if this is really frowned upon now? Would I just make myself look like an idiot?


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2020)

Cultural shift. Combat boots are cleaned and blackened, not polished.

If you've got brown boots (which most people are switching to), clean works.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Feb 2020)

I use this stuff on my LPO black boots, available at Supply (no cost to the mbr):  https://www.herooutdoors.com/canadian-forces-issue-emu-boot-paste/

It says 'wet weather boots only' but I use it on my LPO temperate cbt boots (Magnums) as well, works fine.  Like polish, don't use it anything other than the leather.


----------

